# News & Current Events > Economy & Markets >  Remember Reinhardt?  He's predicting something BIG for March 15...

## wgadget

...and/or March 16.  

Big market drop coming Monday?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MpfH_...layer_embedded

----------


## Cowlesy

I'd be willing to bet money the guy on the video IS Reinhardt, and just pretends not to be.

----------


## wgadget

Interesting.

Let's see...

He was right about the September drop.  He was right about the February drop.

I wouldn't be surprised if he wasn't right about this one, too.

Check out the 3month and 6month averages on the graph (upper corner):

http://www.google.com/finance?client=ob&q=INDEXDJXJI

----------


## Agent CSL

Aliens coming back to earth? Fire from the sky? The planets will align and Zeus will return to Mount Olympus? 

Please say it's so!

----------


## FreeMama

Yep! Get some popcorn!!

----------


## sluggo

I noticed that Reinhardt DOUBLED the cost for his website, or whatever it is.

----------


## FreeMama

^yea and that means I am TWICE less likely to subscribe!!

----------


## tmosley

That's about in line with my thinking.  It'll probably be revealed that the Citi announcement was fraudulent or something along those lines.

FAZ is you friend for the little while.

----------


## pinkmandy

Interesting fellow. I remember about 3 weeks ago he said the DOW would hit 2800 in 5 weeks. So next week would be week 4, right? I'm not sure on the dates.

----------


## FreeMama

Dow 2800 by April. . . not sure if beginning or end of April though!

----------


## jclay2

Beware of the ides of march for the economy will be in great peril on this day. At least, thats what some Italian soothsayer was saying. Probably a bunch of bs.

----------


## jy006m

nothing grabs your attention more than fear mongering

----------


## raiha

I like the Latin backdrop. Can anyone read or understand it? 
Lots happening tomorrow to be sure!

----------


## Original_Intent

dogs and cats sleeping together...

----------


## Cowlesy

Well someone is going to say "beware the ides of march" and bolt on a doomsday idea, so that if it were to happen, they could proclaim they were right.

*big, big shrug*

We get a doom prediction about once a month on here.

----------


## ihsv

http://www.enterprisecorruption.com/

As of now, there's nothing at all there.

----------


## FreeMama

Gotta goto wiredpirate

----------


## chris198

> Gotta goto wiredpirate


Bleh, can't find any useful information on that forum.

----------


## Texan4Life

well i guess we will find out soon enough...

----------


## gorgehound

Good lord I can't stand the way this guy talks. What jackass says hello and goodbye 10 different gayass ways in a row?

----------


## Truth Warrior

*"Beware of the Ides of March." -- Seer*

----------


## brandon

> Good lord I can't stand the way this guy talks. What jackass says hello and goodbye 10 different gayass ways in a row?


hah, I agree

----------


## brandon

It's not too hard to predict next week will most likely be bad. Any jackass who spends a few hours can put the pieces together

OPEC meeting
G20
Ben's Sunday Night Special
Bank CEO's lying about earnings
Mark-to-Market rule possibly suspended on Monday
Technical analysis pointing towards bear rally being over
Morgan And Stanley announcing on Friday the s&p still has at least 25% to fall.
GS reporting earning this week, expected to be bad

Any jackass can make a prediction for tomorrow.

----------


## MrNick

> Bank CEO's lying about earnings


We'll they've been cooking the books more then usual so that could lead to a false positive report by them and support the rally thats happening.

----------


## ihsv

::decides to go take a nap::

Wake me up when something "big" happens

----------


## the count

1) there are so many predictions conjured up that some/many of them will be correct. and from who predicted correctly, of new predictions once again conjured up a couple will bear fruits.... and all of a sudden we have a REAL LIVE PROPHET! unfortunately after about the 3rd right prediction their luck runs out.... remember the aliens that mrs. goodchild predicted would manifest back in february?

2) and while there actually may be true seers, like edgar cayce, what neither they nor others understand is that the images seen are probabilities, nor certainties, and the further out they are the more unreliable the 'visions' become. add to that the fact that the future is like an oil spill on the sea of time, constantly changing and it becomes clear that many predictions are often way off of time wise, even if actually manifesting.

----------


## misterx

Isn't this the same guy who was wrong just two or three weeks ago? I think the market actually went up that day.

----------


## devil21

> Isn't this the same guy who was wrong just two or three weeks ago? I think the market actually went up that day.


But the drop to the 6000's started right after.  He did tell people to short hard leading up to that day...then the plunge started.  Somebody made a bunch of money off that prediction.

----------


## Zippyjuan

He is hedging again.  Today front page says he does not know what will happen this week. His truest statement yet.

----------


## rockandrollsouls

> It's not too hard to predict next week will most likely be bad. Any jackass who spends a few hours can put the pieces together
> 
> OPEC meeting
> G20
> Ben's Sunday Night Special
> Bank CEO's lying about earnings
> Mark-to-Market rule possibly suspended on Monday
> Technical analysis pointing towards bear rally being over
> Morgan And Stanley announcing on Friday the s&p still has at least 25% to fall.
> ...


Well, logic would say it's not likely we will continue upward again. Nothing moves in a straight line. However, that's not to say it's the end of the dead cat bounce. We could move well into the 9,000 range before we correct again.

----------


## Paulitician

Oh, _that_ idiot again.  I remember him predicting a collapse in the stock market & the dollar about a few weeks ago.  I think during the week of the "collapse" the stock market fell 300 points--but during this bear market, that hasn't been unusual, and is not anything close to a collapse.  Call me when it falls 1000-2000 points, then maybe I'll listen.  Second, there were people who were using technical analysis who predicted that the stock market had a 98% of falling again.  There's nothing special about this guy.  They also predicted the dollar would strengthen because of it, which it has, this guy was predicting the dollar would fall.  Pretty unspectacular.

----------


## Emmitt2222

oh these threads...

1) Bank CEO's did not directly lie.  They knowingly tried to skew the numbers in their favor, but it is a word game.  Most of the market is aware of this.

2) Please people, learn that there is much more randomness to the market than anyone will ever understand.  Read the Black Swan.  Austrian economists have predicted the market much better than anyone else long-term, but no one has ever consistently beat the market short-term.   Even if someone had decent insider knowledge by some freak chance and no one else did, other factors could easily contribute to the market reacting in a counter intuitive way.   Be a 9/11 truther, be a NWO freak, but good gosh please do not believe in one overall market manipulation theory.  

3) Adherence to so much conspiracy stuff is detrimental to people taking you seriously.  Stick more to discussing and understanding the fundamentals than to crazy ass predictions.  Stick to austrian economics - long term results - not this day to day crap.

4) Mark to market going away will make the banks skyrocket and carry the market up with it.  No mark-to-market means the banks can hide what is on their books for a very long time to come and they will appear much more valuable.  

Pleeeeease educate yourselves about general economics and how the broad markets work.

----------


## brandon

> 2) Please people, learn that there is much more randomness to the market than anyone will ever understand.  Read the Black Swan.  Austrian economists have predicted the market much better than anyone else long-term, but no one has ever consistently beat the market short-term.   Even if someone had decent insider knowledge by some freak chance and no one else did, other factors could easily contribute to the market reacting in a counter intuitive way.


Agreed.




> 4) Mark to market going away will make the banks skyrocket and carry the market up with it.


hypocrite

----------


## tmosley

> hypocrite


Stating a truth does not make one a hypocrite.  It probably will go up, and quite a bit, as the technicals will have changed to point toward recovery.  People who don't know that the banks are lying will get caught up in it.

It's a big risk betting on it though.  The market could well see through it and we could have a big sell off as people lose faith in the numbers.  I personally will be watching the situation closely, and see what the trend is after that suspension, and adjust my investments accordingly.  Medium (or even short) term, it's all going to come crashing down, but on the ultrashort term, it will almost certainly go up.

----------


## Emmitt2222

> Agreed.
> 
> 
> 
> hypocrite


True.  Meant to write probably.  By no way is that a guarantee.  My bad.  A few strong government interventionist maneuvers have led to definitive market reactions and I think this could possibly be one of them.  But, you never know.

----------


## raiha

I'm in the IDES of MARCH everyone. The sun is shining, the birds are singing...not a cloud in the sky. 
Good omens for Reinhardt.

----------


## sluggo

Could this be the big news??

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/finance/f...ve-easing.html

----------


## devil21

Dow futures already down 45.

----------


## FreeMama

I don't think anyone here is spreading a Reinhardt message lol. . . most of us (I hope) lead people to Austrian Economics, and are well aware of the fundamentals. 

Reinhardt is just pure entertainment   It is like reading a horoscope. You KNOW it is BS but you still wanna look LOL

----------


## FrankRep

*fail?*

----------


## Dripping Rain

> *fail?*


lol
yes
BIG FAIL

----------


## dannno

I dunno, market just dropped over 200 points in the last few hours. Even though it was up for the first part of the day, the last part could be the beginning of what this guy is talking about..

----------


## FrankRep

> I dunno, market just dropped over 200 points in the last few hours. Even though it was up for the first part of the day, the last part could be the beginning of what this guy is talking about..


Maybe tomorrow then.

When it does collapse, I'm gonna buy like crazy.

----------


## dannno

> Maybe tomorrow then.
> 
> When it does collapse, I'm gonna buy like crazy.


I don't think there's only one big drop left..

It will probably go down below 6000, come back up to 6600 or so, go down to 5600, back up to 6200, down to 5000, back up to 5900, and i have no idea where the bottom will be..but eventually there will probably be a significant drop.. but that doesn't neccessarily signal bottom either.

----------


## Zippyjuan

Taut the times you are right and hope nobody remembers all the times you were wrong.

----------


## FreeMama

Looks like Reinhardt buddies toilet papered Madoff's House LOL http://www.wiredpirate.com/forum/vie...p?p=8907#p8907

----------


## tmosley

Well, this was the prediction that would have made me a believer.  If we have a big crash this week, I'll go back to neutral, but for now, I think his previous predictions were mere coincidence.

----------


## misterx

Wrong again. Hopefully this means we don't have to hear about this attention whore again.

----------


## wgadget

> Well, this was the prediction that would have made me a believer.  If we have a big crash this week, I'll go back to neutral, but for now, I think his previous predictions were mere coincidence.


His previous predictions seemed to foretell the HIGH in the market, so if this one is similar, it could be that last Friday's DOW was the high point from here...I think the "crashes" are in slow motion lately.

----------


## Agent CSL

Those that predict the end of the world will be right at one point in time, until time dissolves.

----------


## Wickwire

If he was really able to predict things, he'd just come out and say, "The market will drop 600 points on April 8, 2009."  He'd also be a billionaire.

By saying something like, "Take that Oprah.  Here's four half-naked chicks, a bowl of ice cream, and a YouTube link to someone slipping on a banana peel", he's never wrong.  You just didn't interpret his prophecy correctly.

----------


## aravoth

> If he was really able to predict things, he'd just come out and say, "The market will drop 600 points on April 8, 2009."  He'd also be a billionaire.
> 
> By saying something like, "Take that Oprah.  Here's four half-naked chicks, a bowl of ice cream, and a YouTube link to someone slipping on a banana peel", he's never wrong.  You just didn't interpret his prophecy correctly.


ding ding ding

----------


## FreeMama

^hahaha! Well he did say dow 2800 by April!

----------


## Zippyjuan

But did he mean up 2800 by April? Down 2800 by April or to 2800 points by April?   Eh. any way you look at that seems to be wrong. Nobody, no matter how good they think they are, can predict the market on a consistant basis.  Somebody is eventually right but never all the time.  He must be making good money off this though with his rates rising to $1400 a year for his meandering drivel.

----------


## Danke

Its tough to make predictions, especially about the future."  Yogi Berra

----------


## Paulitician

I like how he makes the disclaimer that something may not necessarily happen the next day, but nonetheless he's predicting the current crisis to continue to unfold.  Brilliant.  Anyone with a brain could make that call and most likely be correct given the current instability.

----------


## kc8yds

where did he say something would happen on the 15th? i've been following the site and all i've seen is beware of the ides and that he was not making any economic predictions for the 15th

----------


## devil21

> where did he say something would happen on the 15th? i've been following the site and all i've seen is beware of the ides and that he was not making any economic predictions for the 15th


Exactly.  Its funny that the people claiming that everyone that reads reinhardt is just taking what they want out of his postings, are actually doing it themselves.  He never posted anything about a March 15th event.

----------


## ihsv

Sign up now for your genuine fortune telling kit!

Now only $1440.00!!!!!*



*(Annual subscription.  Stupid tax not included)

----------


## wgadget

Shameless SOMETHING BIG REINHARDT BUMP.

----------


## ihsv



----------


## FrankRep

The Pain! The Horror! The Fail!

----------


## devil21

Hmm, or could one consider the Fed finally just throwing their hands up and starting to buy Treasuries outright a "big deal"?  That seemed to have always been the "last straw" from previous discussions.

----------


## wgadget

Well, I'm not afraid to say it...Reinhardt was right.  Something big DID happen.

----------


## ihsv

"Something Big" happens every week these days.

----------


## wgadget

It's not every week that the Federal Reserve publicly proclaims that the dollar is dead.

----------


## Paulitician

We knew a month in advance that the Fed was going to announce something this week.  (Next month, I predict something big will happen when the Fed testifies again, just you watch!) A coin toss could have told you something big was going to happen this week.  Something big has happened like every week since September.

----------


## MrNick

> We knew a month in advance that the Fed was going to announce something this week.  (Next month, I predict something big will happen when the Fed testifies again, just you watch!) A coin toss could have told you something big was going to happen this week.  Something big has happened like every week since September.


I didn't see it coming, but I'm not that smart. I was at work when I read the news article about it and almost fell over laughing. My co-workers think I'm nuts.

----------


## wgadget

> We knew a month in advance that the Fed was going to announce something this week.  (Next month, I predict something big will happen when the Fed testifies again, just you watch!) A coin toss could have told you something big was going to happen this week.  Something big has happened like every week since September.


Are YOU Reinhardt?

----------


## Paulitician

...maybe...

----------


## tmosley

I have to say, he's redeemed my faith in him.  He's now right 3/3 in my eyes.  Anything he says carries a great deal of weight for me from now on (until he is wrong on at least thee occasions).

----------


## FreeMama

Next stop Dow 2800 choo choo!!

----------


## tremendoustie

This does not count. 3/15 is 3/15. As someone said, big things happen all the time these days. That's how these prognosticators pull it off, they play the odds.

----------


## wgadget

> This does not count. 3/15 is 3/15. As someone said, big things happen all the time these days. That's how these prognosticators pull it off, they play the odds.


If I remember correctly, he said the WEEK OF MARCH 15th...

----------


## FreeMama

It actually said Beware the Ides of March

----------


## ihsv

> Next stop Dow 2800 choo choo!!


As I said before, if he's right about this 2800 Dow, I'll convert and become a believer. 

Until then...

----------


## wgadget

Regarding this week's "collapse," he was quoted as saying...

" to be straight forward i really don’t know what bizarre direction the market is going to go this week"


SO.  With that in mind, may we assume that his prediction had NOTHING TO DO with the direction of the stock market, but that it had more to do with the Federal Reserve giving up the USD for dead?  Hmmm?

----------


## devil21

> We knew a month in advance that the Fed was going to announce something this week.  (Next month, I predict something big will happen when the Fed testifies again, just you watch!) A coin toss could have told you something big was going to happen this week.  Something big has happened like every week since September.


Feel free to start a website and charge $700-$1400 per year for access if it's that easy.  No matter what, reinhardt didn't just get lucky to get the reputation he has.  You actually have to make solid (and profitable!) predictions.  I know for a fact he's made quite a lot of money for people that followed his advice.  Did you see the page he posted a few days before the Feb 9 prediction date?  In huge letters "SHORT NOW".  What happened?  Dow dropped 1000+ in the following weeks.

----------


## Paulitician

> Regarding this week's "collapse," he was quoted as saying...
> 
> " to be straight forward i really dont know what bizarre direction the market is going to go this week"
> 
> 
> SO.  With that in mind, may we assume that his prediction had NOTHING TO DO with the direction of the stock market, but that it had more to do with the Federal Reserve giving up the USD for dead?  Hmmm?


That's right, assume & fill in holes.





> Feel free to start a website and charge $700-$1400 per year for access if it's that easy.


That's actually a good idea.  I might just start up a website, do stupid stuff with it, say I have insider information, and conspiracy theorists will be all over it, and I'll be able to profit from it as a result.  It's seriously a good idea: scams...




> No matter what, reinhardt didn't just get lucky to get the reputation he has.  You actually have to make solid (and profitable!) predictions.  I know for a fact he's made quite a lot of money for people that followed his advice.  Did you see the page he posted a few days before the Feb 9 prediction date?  In huge letters "SHORT NOW".  What happened?  Dow dropped 1000+ in the following weeks.


Maybe it's not luck, but it's probably nothing special considering there have been many market analysts/traders (at least that I follow), who have called the market, and actually give you reasons why, insteading it having to be a huge mystery (oooooh).  They're also much cheaper (and some completely free), too.

----------


## tmosley

> That's right, assume & fill in holes.
> 
> 
> 
> That's actually a good idea.  I might just start up a website, do stupid stuff with it, say I have insider information, and conspiracy theorists will be all over it, and I'll be able to profit from it as a result.  It's seriously a good idea: scams...
> 
> 
> Maybe it's not luck, but it's probably nothing special considering there have been many market analysts/traders (at least that I follow), who have called the market, and actually give you reasons why, insteading it having to be a huge mystery (oooooh).  They're also much cheaper (and some completely free), too.


People would only give you money if you were consistently right.  Reinhardt has been consistently right.  Just because he may be off by a couple of days doesn't mean he's full of $#@!.  I think that he has predicted EVERY major catastrophic event since the crash last year, and been pretty much dead on.

Peter Schiff doesn't even give really any timelines, but people (including me) think he's great.  If this guy is a Fed insider or something, it could easily explain his knowledge.  He might also have hit on some special system of predicting the actions of certain people (maybe he has a bug in Bernanke's office, or he's a janitor there or something).  You can't reasonably deny that each of his predictions have hit something very major within one or two days of its occurrence, generally very far in advance, and with few or no major events going between.

It might be helpful if someone would draw up a timeline of his predictions (all or as many as possible), when they were made, what date they were made for, and whether they came true.

----------


## devil21

He's calling for something in "28 days" as of 4/14/09.

www.enterprisecorruption.com

----------


## stag15

His 4/20 prediction doesn't look like it will happen.  GM could go bankrupt in 28 days.  A lot of earnings are coming out in the next 10 days.  A lot of things can happen in 28 days.

----------


## fedup100

I am predicting something really big will happen 9/11/01.

----------


## Zippyjuan

How is his Dow 3000 thing going? He has been saying that since at least November (yes, much earlier than his Five Weeks to Dow 2800 thing from February).  You can scroll down this archived page from November 15th to find it. 
http://www.cybertroll.com/index815e.html?page_id=948



> I Am Sticking With..
> 
> DOW
> 
> 3000
> 
> 
>  Because The Only Thing I Am “Confident” In..
> 
> ...

----------


## Zippyjuan

This is the month he said health care costs would double or triple too. 
http://www.cybertroll.com/index7175.html?page_id=1072
From November 18th. 



> In April 2009 when..
> 
> your healthcare costs double..
> 
> and possibly triple..
> 
> you will wonder how I knew

----------


## wgadget

> This is the month he said health care costs would double or triple too. 
> http://www.cybertroll.com/index7175.html?page_id=1072
> From November 18th.


April is not over yet.

----------


## stag15

Also, maybe something happens in april that causes healthcare to go up two to three times in the near term.  His stuff can be interpreted however you choose.

----------


## slacker921

...  or something with social security/medicare.  If you relied on it and a big chunk of it was taken away then your health care could easily double or triple.  

not saying he's right..  just saying these days anything is possible

----------


## constitutional

I call dibs on April 21 2009, something big will happen in the stock market! BE PREPARED. BE SCARED. BE EXCITED. GET READY. BE HAPPY. It's huge!

Whatever happens, remember -- you heard it here first.

k thx bai!

----------


## krazy kaju

> I am predicting something really big will happen 9/11/01.


So it was those dirty Ron Paul supporters from the future who were responsible for 9/11, after all.

----------


## tmosley

> This is the month he said health care costs would double or triple too. 
> http://www.cybertroll.com/index7175.html?page_id=1072
> From November 18th.


I would think that something like the announcement of universal health care would do it.  Also, many doctors are currently planning on closing up shop.  That could be the trigger that would cause many to do it.

----------


## AmericasLastHope

So anything "big" happening tomorrow?  Dow futures are down....

----------


## stag15

Lots of earnings coming out.  Just looking at the 6 month Dow, we are due for a correction.  I guess the main questions is do we retest the lows?

----------


## tmosley

It seemed to me that he was suggesting that tomorrow was going to be the peak, with the DOW declining to 2800, presumably within 22 days (as he has a countdown on his site).

I have about 1K in gambling money betting that he is right.  If the market is down at the end of the week, I'll pile some on.

----------


## stag15

> It seemed to me that he was suggesting that tomorrow was going to be the peak, with the DOW declining to 2800, presumably within 22 days (as he has a countdown on his site).
> 
> I have about 1K in gambling money betting that he is right.  If the market is down at the end of the week, I'll pile some on.


So should I be selling all my oil stocks that are in the green?  And buy in at 2800?

----------


## AmericasLastHope

FAZ a good buy this week?

----------


## devil21

Im thinking its a redo of his last "prediction" when the market dropped 1000 points after his target date.  I anticipate that the AIG money laundering is finally put into the media, exposing most of the banks profits as false.  Of course the big players will be shorting instead of buying.  Or something like that...

(pump and dump)

----------


## tmosley

> So should I be selling all my oil stocks that are in the green?  And buy in at 2800?


I'm still holding my commodity stocks.  They will probably the pillars holding up the rest of the market during that time, though you can't be sure.  It's up to you.

My picks are up 17% this morning 

FAZ is at all time lows, so it ought to be a good buy.  BGZ is at a similar stage, though not nearly as pronounced.  It would be safer than FAZ though.

----------


## Zippyjuan

Looks like he has cleared off his front page.  There had been a post about something happening on May 9th (or was it the 19th). Something about a "Big O".  The only line other than his own ads says "three weeks".  He was also saying someting about being "8-4-8". Does that include his "Dow 3000" claim from last November? All of his messages are pretty pessimestic or negative. With the occasional porn thrown in.

----------


## stag15

Any guesses on 848?  Last time he posted 'what did six say to seven' or whatever, and 2 days later the headline on every financial site was '787 billion stimulus' which was originally $789 billion hence 'seven ate nine'.

Could 848 be how much down the market goes when GM goes bankrupt?

----------


## tmosley

I doubt if he can predict the exact amount a market will go down under any circumstance (unless there was a plan to nationalize all listed companies, in which case it would go to zero).  No-one can see the future with such clarity.  More than likely, that is the amount to be spent on universal health care or some such.  I say that because he said that something would happen soon that would cause many doctors to abandon their practices.

----------


## stag15

> I doubt if he can predict the exact amount a market will go down under any circumstance (unless there was a plan to nationalize all listed companies, in which case it would go to zero).  No-one can see the future with such clarity.  More than likely, that is the amount to be spent on universal health care or some such.  I say that because he said that something would happen soon that would cause many doctors to abandon their practices.


Who knows?  He seems to know certain events are coming, and he makes his riddles based on them.

----------


## SevenEyedJeff

Do you think he knows what is coming because he knows some top globalists and Bilderberg-caliber people? Just like when Lindsey Williams told us about $ 50 oil after he talked to some top oil executives. So maybe he has some of this "insider" information.

----------


## tmosley

> Who knows?  He seems to know certain events are coming, and he makes his riddles based on them.


Events are easy to predict, but to predict a number that is created by what is essentially a random number generator is next to impossible.  Up, down, way up, and way down are easy.  Down 828 is hard.  VERY hard.  Sort of like guessing how many M&Ms are in a jar.  You can get close, but precision to the number isn't possible, and he has never shown such an ability.  It seems to me that he can only predict human action, and even then, only the actions of a few select humans.

----------


## wgadget

Maybe by 848, he only means that he's 8 for 8...as in, correct 8 out of 8 times...?

----------


## tmosley

Yeah, that makes a lot more sense.  I think you hit the nail on the head.

----------


## Zippyjuan

> Do you think he knows what is coming because he knows some top globalists and Bilderberg-caliber people? Just like when Lindsey Williams told us about $ 50 oil after he talked to some top oil executives. So maybe he has some of this "insider" information.


The only thing Lindsay Willimas got right was the number. He also said it would bankrupt the Middle East in three weeks and that it would be acomplished by oil coming from "North of Russia" and Indonesia- both of which have had reductions, not increases in output. Indonesia is a net oil importer- not exporter. He was wrong about Alaskan oil reserves.  None of that happened. 

I think Reinhardt is just a college student with no "inside track".  He does seem to read a lot of news.

----------


## stag15

Enjoy!

YouTube - Don't Panic! Total banking collapse in May?

----------


## djfirm

> Enjoy!
> 
> YouTube - Don't Panic! Total banking collapse in May?


This guy could be vocalizing the cure for cancer and it would be overshadowed by the annoying way he speaks. Get on with it already. I think I'd rather watch paint dry.

----------


## Lafayette

> This guy could be vocalizing the cure for cancer and it would be overshadowed by the annoying way he speaks. Get on with it already. I think I'd rather watch paint dry.


I think he has a good speaking voice, besides its not how he says it, its what hes saying.

----------


## stag15

I am more interested in if he is right.  If he is right, where will the best place be for your money?  Precious metals?

----------


## jy006m

> Do you think he knows what is coming because he knows some top globalists and Bilderberg-caliber people? Just like when Lindsey Williams told us about $ 50 oil after he talked to some top oil executives. So maybe he has some of this "insider" information.


If he really knows something, they would've killed him by now.

----------


## tmosley

> If he really knows something, they would've killed him by now.


No, you overestimate our opponents.  They can't just kill (famous/semi-famous) people at random.  If Reinhardt disappeared, people would go looking for him (he posted his name and physical address).  If he was just "gone", there'd be a huge stink.  If it got back to them, it would be trouble on a level they haven't seen yet.  I mean, government killing opinionated middle aged white men?  That's the driving force behind US politics.  They'd all be strung up within a week.

----------


## wgadget

> No, you overestimate our opponents.  They can't just kill (famous/semi-famous) people at random.  If Reinhardt disappeared, people would go looking for him (he posted his name and physical address).  If he was just "gone", there'd be a huge stink.  If it got back to them, it would be trouble on a level they haven't seen yet.  I mean, government killing opinionated middle aged white men?  That's the driving force behind US politics.  They'd all be strung up within a week.


Hey, did ya hear the one about the SUICIDED Freddie Mac exec?

----------


## Wickwire

> I am more interested in if he is right.  If he is right, where will the best place be for your money?  Precious metals?


Reinhardt or no Reinhardt, you should have some money in _physical_ precious metals.  The metals you get and in what amount is up to you.   I'd also recommend that you at least have some cash on hand if/when the banks close for an extended "holiday". 

If you're relying on banks and the FDIC to take care of your money, that's a BIG mistake.  You should read what the banks did when Argentina collapsed. (Closed their doors and, after several days of being "on holiday", limited people to $300/week through ATMs.  All this while the wealthy elite left the country with suitcases literally stuffed with US dollars)

----------


## SevenEyedJeff

Reinhardt's countdown has previously shown 22, 3 weeks, then 20, but today it shows 19/94. WTF?

----------


## wgadget

> Reinhardt's countdown has previously shown 22, 3 weeks, then 20, but today it shows 19/94. WTF?


Where can I find this "Reinhardt's countdown?"

----------


## SevenEyedJeff

> Where can I find this "Reinhardt's countdown?"


www.enterprisecorruption.com

The numbers are usually, but not always, under the top picture on the page.

----------


## wgadget

Okay, here's what I came up with...(BTW, THANKS for the link!)


The journal was written on April 19.  Underneath the countdown says "19/94," which means, to me, 19 out of 94.  

I went to a calendar and counted up 94 days from April 1...Which takes us to JULY 4, 2009.


Does it mean anything special?  Dunno...

----------


## wgadget

According to the New York SLIMES, this is what's happening on July 4, 2009.

(You wonder what R means about the MSM telling you what they want you to know?  How about 90 days in advance?  Sheesh.)

http://www.nytimes-se.com/

----------


## stag15

> According to the New York SLIMES, this is what's happening on July 4, 2009.
> 
> (You wonder what R means about the MSM telling you what they want you to know?  How about 90 days in advance?  Sheesh.)
> 
> http://www.nytimes-se.com/


How does that work?

----------


## jy006m

> No, you overestimate our opponents.  They can't just kill (famous/semi-famous) people at random.  If Reinhardt disappeared, people would go looking for him (he posted his name and physical address).  If he was just "gone", there'd be a huge stink.  If it got back to them, it would be trouble on a level they haven't seen yet.  I mean, government killing opinionated middle aged white men?  That's the driving force behind US politics.  They'd all be strung up within a week.



Reinhardt is a nobody. Seriously, with all that the CIA's gotten away with and capable of, you really think they'd have any problem making some random loner disappear? If there really is a conspiracy with a few extremely wealthy people in high power running the world, they can make anyone disappear, even the President if they wanted to.

A few weeks ago when that woman who was investigating something regarding to 9/11 or something had died in that plane crash in Buffalo, some on here thought there might've been a conspiracy. Yeah, so how's the effort in exposing the conspiracy going?

----------


## stag15

> Reinhardt is a nobody. Seriously, with all that the CIA's gotten away with and capable of, you really think they'd have any problem making some random loner disappear? If there really is a conspiracy with a few extremely wealthy people in high power running the world, they can make anyone disappear, even the President if they wanted to.


They don't make someone disappear until they become a threat to their plans.  Reinhardt is not a threat, he is just providing info along with the other 2 million conspiracy websites.  How many people know about him?  A few thousand?  Ron Paul is more of a threat than this guy.

----------


## Zippyjuan

He said Dow 3000 back in November (but did not give a date).  He said April 2009 would see health care costs triple.  No go on either of those.   Nothing came from the March 15th thing either (unless I missed it!)

That NY Times link looks like their April 1st edition (April Fool's Day). 

His countdown is until May 11th.  That is one week after the expected release of the "Bank Stress Test".  He thinks is will be delayed one week to the 11th and the market will drop when it is announced.  Now he is hedging again saying a drop may only be temporary.

----------


## wgadget

Do ya think maybe the April "healthcare costs" thing might have something to do with the Swine Flu?

----------


## Zippyjuan

Do you think that could triple all healthcare costs? Sounds like you are trying to find reasons to believe him.

----------


## devil21

> Do you think that could triple all healthcare costs? Sounds like you are trying to find reasons to believe him.


Or maybe you're finding reasons not to believe him.  If swine flu really does break into full pandemic then yes a tripling of health costs (total) isn't far fetched at all.  Do you know how much a few days in the hospital costs???

----------


## stag15

This is getting crazy.  If he knew, then that means this was prepared.  If this was prepared, then it is really sick.

----------


## jy006m

> This is getting crazy.  If he knew, then that means this was prepared.  If this was prepared, then it is really sick.



every catastrophic event in history was prepared by the NWO, including the death of the dinosaurs

----------


## wgadget

Reinhardt's journal makes mention of the Swine Flu...


14/93

(note the drop; it may be only temporary)





*



Note:

They do not call it 100-Days for nothing

(a wise investor would avoid letting the swine-flu di$tract their attention)

----------


## not.your.average.joe

maybe he meant the markets would be up 2800....

----------


## Paulitician

2 days left for healthcare costs to triple (this day included)... Reinhardt followers are going to be so vindicated.

Supposedly, the youtube user FeverIAm talked to Reinhardt and Reinhardt said the market would rally to 7500 - 8000, and then collapse again.  We're definitely passed the 7,500 level.  We just passed 8,000 convincingly, and the market guys I listen to think this rally still has a ways to go before it completely collapse again. Showing again that Reinhardt is nothing special... and not even as accurate as less obscure people out there.

FeverIAm recently said that Reinhardt told him that the market would have a swing starting May 11... so we have another date and prediction to look forward too

----------


## wgadget

> 2 days left for healthcare costs to triple (this day included)... Reinhardt followers are going to be so vindicated.
> 
> Supposedly, the youtube user FeverIAm talked to Reinhardt and Reinhardt said the market would rally to 7500 - 8000, and then collapse again.  We're definitely passed the 7,500 level.  We just passed 8,000 convincingly, and the market guys I listen to think this rally still has a ways to go before it completely collapse again. Showing again that Reinhardt is nothing special... and not even as accurate as less obscure people out there.
> 
> FeverIAm recently said that Reinhardt told him that the market would have a swing starting May 11... so we have another date and prediction to look forward too


Sorry, but your post makes me wonder if you know what VINDICATED means.

----------


## Paulitician

> Sorry, but your post makes me wonder if you know what VINDICATED means.


and your post makes me wonder if you know what SARCASM means.

----------


## wgadget

> and your post makes me wonder if you know what SARCASM means.


I don't see the word SARCASM anywhere...Hmmm.

----------


## Paulitician

> I don't see the word SARCASM anywhere...Hmmm.


Well, just in case you didn't notice, when I said, "Reinhardt followers are going to be so vindicated," I was being sarcastic.

----------


## slacker921

I hope they are vindicated on the stock market thing since it's gone off in some alternate reality and it's sucking a lot of innocent people into the market thinking this rally is justified, but the tripling of healthcare?  I hope he's wrong on that.   wow.

----------


## Zippyjuan

He has dropped the confidence level of this May event to 20.1727%  He likes to sound precise. Even if he is saying he was probably wrong.

----------


## ChooseLiberty

I'm officially calling boosh*t on Reinhardt.

Sorry Reinhardt fans.

----------


## stag15

> I'm officially calling boosh*t on Reinhardt.
> 
> Sorry Reinhardt fans.


I am still giving him some credit as the government may use the swine flu to force some health care plan that would increase costs 3-4 times over the next few years.  If that were to happen, I would think maybe he had some insider information.  Also, it will be interesting to see what happens on May 11th as that is his swing date for the market.  We really won't know till the dates pass.

----------


## wgadget

> I am still giving him some credit as the government may use the swine flu to force some health care plan that would increase costs 3-4 times over the next few years.  If that were to happen, I would think maybe he had some insider information.  Also, it will be interesting to see what happens on May 11th as that is his swing date for the market.  We really won't know till the dates pass.


Where do you see the May 11 date mentioned?

And while we're at it....What is the meaning of his latest journal entry?   

http://enterprisecorruption.com/

----------


## devil21

> Where do you see the May 11 date mentioned?


It's the first number in the "13/94" format at the top of the site.  It's been a countdown since around 33 and zero is May 11.

----------


## wgadget

> It's the first number in the "13/94" format at the top of the site.  It's been a countdown since around 33 and zero is May 11.


What's this latest countdown?

12-13/96

*

Confidence Level: 20.1727%

----------


## stag15

The market hit a new short term high today.  All of this negative information, yet the market trending higher may have people believing that it is safe to get back into their strategically planned well diversified mutual funds, or whatever Dave Ramsey calls them.  Everyone who I have talked to who watch the MSM is telling me 'but I thought things were going to get better by the end of the year'.  Even if Reinhardt is wrong, the market is going to go lower.  The P/Es are way too high for a bear market.  I don't want to be in its way on the next leg down.

----------


## Zippyjuan

> I am still giving him some credit as the government may use the swine flu to force some health care plan that would increase costs 3-4 times over the next few years.  If that were to happen, I would think maybe he had some insider information.  Also, it will be interesting to see what happens on May 11th as that is his swing date for the market.  We really won't know till the dates pass.


Reinhard did not say it would happen over a few years- he said it would happen in April 2009. Saying that healthcare costs will rise over several years is stating a fairly obvious occurance. He made the prediction back on November 18th. Scroll down this archived page to find it.  http://www.cybertroll.com/index7175.html?page_id=1072



> In April 2009 when..
> 
> your healthcare costs double..
> 
> and possibly triple..
> 
> you will wonder how I knew

----------


## tmosley

> Reinhard did not say it would happen over a few years- he said it would happen in April 2009. Saying that healthcare costs will rise over several years is stating a fairly obvious occurance. He made the prediction back on November 18th. Scroll down this archived page to find it.  http://www.cybertroll.com/index7175.html?page_id=1072


Perhaps he meant "Starting in April 2009".

But that is just looking for something that isn't really there.  He's been right too often to discount him on just one call.  I'd give him two, maybe three more bad calls before I stop trusting what he says.

If he's right much more, I might even pony up the $720.  I'd like to see what these "investable companies" are.

----------


## stag15

> Perhaps he meant "Starting in April 2009".
> 
> But that is just looking for something that isn't really there.  He's been right too often to discount him on just one call.  I'd give him two, maybe three more bad calls before I stop trusting what he says.
> 
> If he's right much more, I might even pony up the $720.  I'd like to see what these "investable companies" are.


I think the quote can be interpreted to start in April.  I say this since most of his predictions are pivot dates, not necessarily the actual day something happens.  If he is right on this May 11 call, then he deserves major credit.  Whatever happens, I hope it is bullish for precious metals.

----------


## tmosley

> I think the quote can be interpreted to start in April.  I say this since most of his predictions are pivot dates, not necessarily the actual day something happens.  If he is right on this May 11 call, then he deserves major credit.  Whatever happens, I hope it is bullish for precious metals.


I can't imagine any scenario that wouldn't be, save for the status quo.

----------


## devil21

> What's this latest countdown?
> 
> 12-13/96
> 
> *
> 
> Confidence Level: 20.1727%


I havent figured out the "96" part.  Its been moving around from 96 to 93 while the first number counts down the days until May 11.  Today (Thurs) is the 30th so its 12-13 days (depending on your time zone) until May 11.  I think he's calling the stress test results and the reports that will follow of banks needing trillions more to stay afloat as the trigger to the next downward trend.  He used the same "woman masturbating to orgasm" theme the last time that happened.  The Dow shed 1000 points in the following weeks after his predicted target date.  While some are skeptical of his talents, he definitely appears to have figured out the timing of the market and how to take advantage.  If I had a bunch of cash sitting around Id start thinking heavily about shorting the crap out of the market in the days leading up to May 11.  Whoever did it the last time reinhardt called it made a $#@!load of money.

----------


## stag15

I don't know if I want to try to make money off of it, but would like to sell any of my stocks in the green, then buy back afterwards.

----------


## Zippyjuan

Looks like he took down his countdown and any references to it and any "May 11th" events- even his 20% probability of it happening (or the correlary 80% chance of it NOT happening!).  Nothing happened with his March prediction either.  Back in February he said Dow 2800 in five weeks- which would have been the first week in April.  He has been saying Dow 3000 as long ago as November (he may have said it earlier- this is just the earliest reference I can find to it- he has repeated it a few times since).  No double or triple of healthcare costs in April 2009.  That to me makes him at least zero for three. I don't consider that "right too often to discount" but each will make their own call.  Getting lucky once in a while does not necessarily mean he has any sort of gift. Nobody can predict the future.  



Of course anybody who would like to contribute to Reinhard's beer fund is welcome to do so.  Besides, he has "Student Discount" rates coming. Even he is deflating his prices in this economy to attract new buyers (after he raised they for everybody else of course!)

----------


## tmosley

> Looks like he took down his countdown and any references to it and any "May 11th" events- even his 20% probability of it happening (or the correlary 80% chance of it NOT happening!).  Nothing happened with his March prediction either.  Back in February he said Dow 2800 in five weeks- which would have been the first week in April.  He has been saying Dow 3000 as long ago as November (he may have said it earlier- this is just the earliest reference I can find to it- he has repeated it a few times since).  No double or triple of healthcare costs in April 2009.  That to me makes him at least zero for three. I don't consider that "right too often to discount" but each will make their own call.  Getting lucky once in a while does not necessarily mean he has any sort of gift. Nobody can predict the future.  
> 
> 
> 
> Of course anybody who would like to contribute to Reinhard's beer fund is welcome to do so.


Each prediction has been a turning point.  What he predicted in March was the beginning of the bear market rally.  He predicted another turning point on April 17th (which made me a 30% return, as I got into FAZ late in the day before, thanks to him).  He didn't predict this rally continuation, but it seems like it's built on the sand, and Katrina is already lapping at the shore.

Swine flu could easily lead to heightened government intervention in health care, which may triple costs in short order.

Predictions of turning points are a lot more useful to investors, and he gives enough time to move money around.

----------


## Paulitician

LOL, the dates are turning points?  So if he says healthcare costs will double or triple in April 2009, that means it may or may not happen in that month, but at least it will start that month.  But that's so stupid.  I could have said that about any month in the past few years, this year or the following years.  Do you understand how you're trying to find any excuse to believe this guy?  Not even this guy, you're trying to find an excuse for what you believe this guy is predicting, given how unclear most of his predicitions are.  I'm just dumbfounded as to why people insist to cling onto this guy... is it psychological, do you guys have hypnosis... jesus christ what is it...

----------


## tmosley

> LOL, the dates are turning points?  So if he says healthcare costs will double or triple in April 2009, that means it may or may not happen in that month, but at least it will start that month.  But that's so stupid.  I could have said that about any month in the past few years, this year or the following years.  Do you understand how you're trying to find any excuse to believe this guy?  Not even this guy, you're trying to find an excuse for what you believe this guy is predicting, given how unclear most of his predicitions are.  I'm just dumbfounded as to why people insist to cling onto this guy... is it psychological, do you guys have hypnosis... jesus christ what is it...


So, when someone give a ten dates in a row, saying that major things will happen on those days, and each one is either a top, or a bottom, or an outbreak of a major disease (when he said something about healthcare), then there it's just a coincidence?  I don't think so.  You might get lucky and hit it right a couple of times, but he has been right on the money six times that I have seen, and the first time that I invested according to his prediction, I made a 30% profit in one day.

You don't believe him because he hasn't been calling things the way you think they should be called (ie market crash on x day, start of market rally on y day), when in fact he was giving out that information, you just didn't read it right (ie you thought that the top was the bottom, and the bottom was the top).  Take a chart of the dow, and a list of his predictions, and look at all the tops and bottoms, and see how they fit with a tolerance of just a day or so.

But hey, if you don't want to trust Cassandra, that's your business.  I'll be happy as I'm stacking gold coins to the ceiling.

----------


## Zippyjuan

Ten things in a row? Let us look at the most recent ones.  May 11, 2009. That has not occured yet obviously but in the last couple of days he has stated that his own confidence in it happening was down to 20% and today removed any references to it including his countdown from his website.  I take that to mean the HE agrees he was wrong on that.  I don't recall any April 17th prediction, but I don't follow everything he does.   There was NO major change in the trend of the stock market the entire month.  It did have up weeks and down weeks but no changes in trend or anything unusual. What major trend change occured on or even near that date?  Nothing. 

 March 15th.  I don't know exactly when he made that prediction but the video linked in the first post of this thread hints at a downward direction for the DOW while instead it started heading up about ten days prior to that (the market low was hit March 6th). His predictions are always negative or pessimestic.  Dow 2800 was supposed to happen the first week in April.   Not even close on that one.  One more day (today) for our health care costs to double or triple in April 2009.  Not seeing that.  Nor do I see how swine flu could cause all medical expenses to double or triple by today.  Sure they will be going up in the future- that is easy to say because they have been going up in the past.  

If you think this is ten calls in a row he got right, please- send him your $720 today.  I bought into the market the first week of March- because I was lucky and not beause Reinhardt said it would happen.  

Dow Jones chart for the last three months: 

http://custom.marketwatch.com/custom...le=1358&size=2

----------


## tmosley

> Ten things in a row? Let us look at the most recent ones.  May 11, 2009. That has not occured yet obviously but in the last couple of days he has stated that his own confidence in it happening was down to 20% and today removed any references to it including his countdown from his website.  I take that to mean the HE agrees he was wrong on that.  I don't recall any April 17th prediction, but I don't follow everything he does.   There was NO major change in the trend of the stock market the entire month.  It did have up weeks and down weeks but no changes in trend or anything unusual. What major trend change occured on or even near that date?  Nothing. 
> 
>  March 15th.  I don't know exactly when he made that prediction but the video linked in the first post of this thread hints at a downward direction for the DOW while instead it started heading up about ten days prior to that (the market low was hit March 6th). His predictions are always negative or pessimestic.  Dow 2800 was supposed to happen the first week in April.   Not even close on that one.  One more day (today) for our health care costs to double or triple in April 2009.  Not seeing that.  Nor do I see how swine flu could cause all medical expenses to double or triple by today.  Sure they will be going up in the future- that is easy to say because they have been going up in the past.  If you think this is ten calls in a row he got right, please- send him you $720 today. 
> 
> Dow Jones chart for the last three months: 
> 
> http://custom.marketwatch.com/custom...le=1358&size=2


Ok, don't pay any attention to the content of my post, and go off into your own diatribe.  That's good too.
*TURNING POINTS*

Is it that hard?  Really?  Start with last September's prediction, and go from there.  Then you will see what I'm talking about.

----------


## Zippyjuan

I believe my post discusses as to whether the events of the specified dates were turning points. And includes a Dow chart you said to look at.

If you like, we can go back longer. He picked February 9th as a significant date- saying it would relate to medicare fraud. 



> !! Feb 09 2009 Investor Alert  !!
> 
> 
> 
> There is a high likelihood that the economic/financial events..
> 
> taking place around Feb 09 2009..
> 
> are going to involve..
> ...


http://www.cybertroll.com/indexa0e1.html?page_id=1629
That was from January 2nd. 
 Looking at the Dow, it was not significant.  The Dow was merely continuing a trend which started in December if you want to look at a turning point. That continued until March 6th.

----------


## Paulitician

LOL, an ad about Nostradamus... anywho, my point is that people will find endless ways to justify their belief in this guy, some of which aren't totally consistent.

But whatever, personally I know of other people who've been spot on concerning last year's and this year's events, even moreso than Reinhardt--they show results and can actually back them up with more than just speculation--which is why I say Reinhardt is nothing special, and not even as accurate.

----------


## Zippyjuan

Found a new old one. From October which would put the event around December:
http://www.cybertroll.com/indexa0b6.html?page_id=620



> So.. a prediction:
> 
> HUGE violent military event (ala Tet-offensive?) within 60 days.


Somebody did throw a shoe at Bush back then. http://www.mapreport.com/cmonth/December-2008-usa.html
They did announce that the forces in Afghanistan were going to be increased by 10% but no increases in actions or even the redeployment at that time.  The troops were not sent that month. Would not call either of those a "huge violent military event". 

Well, what about November? That is also within 60 days.  http://www.mapreport.com/cmonth/November-2008-usa.html Hmm. Nothing there either. 

See the problem is when you try to get to specific with predictions- especially more than a month or so ahead. Keep the timeline more vague. Then if the trend is correct you can still be right even if you got the exact date wrong. Otherwise people will say "Aha! It happend on the sixteenth instead of the 20Th! You were so wrong on that!".

----------


## tmosley

> Found a new old one. From October which would put the event around December:
> http://www.cybertroll.com/indexa0b6.html?page_id=620
> 
> Somebody did throw a shoe at Bush back then. http://www.mapreport.com/cmonth/December-2008-usa.html
> They did announce that the forces in Afghanistan were going to be increased by 10% but no increases in actions or even the redeployment at that time.  The troops were not sent that month. Would not call either of those a "huge violent military event". 
> 
> Well, what about November? That is also within 60 days.  http://www.mapreport.com/cmonth/November-2008-usa.html Hmm. Nothing there either. 
> 
> See the problem is when you try to get to specific with predictions- especially more than a month or so ahead. Keep the timeline more vague. Then if the trend is correct you can still be right even if you got the exact date wrong. Otherwise people will say "Aha! It happend on the sixteenth instead of the 20Th! You were so wrong on that!".


http://www.thepeoplesvoice.org/TPV3/...aliban-advance

Within 60 days.  A la Tet Offensive (as in, they controlled almost 75% of the country).

----------


## tmosley

September 15th, February 9th were both predicted spot on.  That site doesn't have anything past then, so I can't check more recent predictions, but I seem to remember that the "March 15th" prediction was actually for March 9th, which is a lot closer.

----------


## Zippyjuan

From the article: 



> Within a year, the Taliban's permanent presence in the country has increased by a startling 18%.


Gained 18% over a year. Does not sound like a "huge violent military event" to me. 

Wikin on the Tet Offensive: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tet_Offensive



> When the main communist operation began the next morning, the offensive was countrywide in scope and well coordinated, with more than 80,000 Vietcong troops striking more than 100 towns and cities, including 36 of 44 provincial capitals, five of the six autonomous cities, 72 of 245 district towns, and the national capital.[6] The offensive was the largest military operation yet conducted by either side up to that point in the war.
> 
> The initial Vietcong attacks stunned allied forces and took them by surprise, but most were quickly contained and beaten back, inflicting massive casualties on the communists. The exceptions were the fighting that erupted in the old imperial capital of Huế, where intense fighting lasted for a month, and the continuing struggle around the U.S. combat base at Khe Sanh, where fighting continued for two more months. Although the offensive was a military disaster for Vietcong forces, it had a profound effect on the American administration and shocked the American public, which had been led to believe by its political and military leaders that the communists were, due to previous defeats, incapable of launching such a massive effort.


I will have to trust you on the March 9th number- I can't find anything either.
Godlike Productions supports the March 9th date. Curious just what he said about it- did he say just some event? Any indication of buy or sell on that date?  http://www.godlikeproductions.com/fo...sage720536/pg1

This Ausie forum hints that March was supposed to be a peak- meaning heading down from there.  That is the only way he could get to his Dow 2800 prediction by the first week in April.  http://www.aussiestockforums.com/for...ad.php?t=14762

What was that Medicare Fraud event on February 9th?

----------


## stag15

Anyone see the article on the stress tests getting pushed back.  Didn't Reinhardt predict this?  Not like it was a hard prediction.

----------


## SevenEyedJeff

Reinhardt's site now says the SH-T is about to HIT. And if you look at one of the pictures around there, you can see  ' 99 %' just above the skyline. Think he's gonna be right? If I remember right, I think his countdown takes us to around May 11th.

----------


## stag15

Stress tests come out Friday (the 8th), but probably AH so the market won't react until monday (the 11th).

Also, unemployment comes out friday.  The numbers are supposed to be better than march.  I doubt it.  There were a lot of big layoffs including GM, Chrysler, Cessna, Apple, Yahoo, etc.

----------


## devil21

The other thread about BoA needing at least $34 Billion more sure isnt going to help.  Im sure Citi will be up there too.  Wells Fargo too.  You know, all those banks that just posted "profits"?

----------


## stag15

Anyone else giving up on this guy?  I guess tomorrow and/or monday will be the day.  Right now it seems like the only thing that may cause a SHTF scenario is a dollar collapse.

----------


## devil21

> Anyone else giving up on this guy?  I guess tomorrow and/or monday will be the day.  Right now it seems like the only thing that may cause a SHTF scenario is a dollar collapse.


It's not May 11 yet.

----------


## stag15

> It's not May 11 yet.


Yea, I know.  Maybe we will see both?  Fall dollar and falling markets, while rising commodities?  That would ultimately destroy our economy.  People losing jobs with $3-4 gas.

Does anyone know much about GDX?  I am thinking about buying $500 tomorrow.

----------


## Zippyjuan

He pulled his countdown to May 11th last week after posting that he had only about a 20% confidence in it happening.

----------


## wgadget

> Stress tests come out Friday (the 8th), but probably AH so the market won't react until monday (the 11th).
> 
> Also, unemployment comes out friday.  The numbers are supposed to be better than march.  I doubt it.  There were a lot of big layoffs including GM, Chrysler, Cessna, Apple, Yahoo, etc.


They've been saying for about a week that the stress test results will be out Thursday (tomorrow).

----------


## SevenEyedJeff

> He pulled his countdown to May 11th last week after posting that he had only about a 20% confidence in it happening.


True, but AFTER he did that, he showed a picture of stormy clouds saying the SH-T is about to HIT, with a skyline that showed '99%'. And underneath it says 'don't say I didn't warn ya' plus it says we may 'get a little hail first.' So he is still predicting something, regardless of whether his countdown is still up at the top.

----------


## wgadget

Could it be $ shaped hailstones?

http://www.godlikeproductions.com/fo...sage789276/pg1

----------


## djfirm

We're still talking about this guy?

----------


## slacker921

as opposed to Jim Cramer?    .. entertainment value.....

----------


## stag15

Gold to 920, silver to 14.10, oil to $58 (I sold half my oil stocks of course).  This doesn't seem like the market is correcting, this looks like someone is getting ready for a dollar collapse.  I guess we still have two days, maybe this is just a head fake.

----------


## Lafayette

> Gold to 920, silver to 14.10, oil to $58 (I sold half my oil stocks of course).  This doesn't seem like the market is correcting, this looks like someone is getting ready for a dollar collapse.  I guess we still have two days, maybe this is just a head fake.




Well their spinning the stress test this morning.

http://www.bloomberg.com/apps/news?p...oS8&refer=home

See, banks are not insolvent, every things OK 




Keep watching those bond yields  ...

2-Year	99.812	0.97	 
10-Year	99.266	3.21	 
30-Year	89.203	4.13


hahah  page just refreshed!



2-Year	99.797	0.98	 
10-Year	99.141	3.23	 
30-Year	89.047	4.14

----------


## wgadget

Try this:

2-Year	99.781	0.99	 
10-Year	98.953	3.25	 
30-Year	88.734	4.16

----------


## Lafayette

I see your





> Try this:
> 
> 2-Year	99.781	0.99	 
> 10-Year	98.953	3.25	 
> 30-Year	88.734	4.16


and raise you


2-Year 99.766 0.99   
10-Year 98.844 3.26   
30-Year 88.484 4.18

----------


## wgadget

They're gonna blow..

2-Year	99.750	1.00	 
10-Year	98.453	3.31	 
30-Year	86.859	4.29

----------


## stag15

Alright guys, He said May 11.  Looking at the dollar, it seems more likely that we will have a currency collapse than a stock market dive.  If the dollar keeps falling, the initial trend will be towards stocks, but if the dollar goes down too much, businesses won't be able to continue running since costs will be astronomical (zimbabwe style).  

Then you can also have the worst of both worlds.  Falling dollar with falling stock values.  PMs should do well in that scenario.

----------


## wgadget

> Alright guys, He said May 11.  Looking at the dollar, it seems more likely that we will have a currency collapse than a stock market dive.  If the dollar keeps falling, the initial trend will be towards stocks, but if the dollar goes down too much, businesses won't be able to continue running since costs will be astronomical (zimbabwe style).  
> 
> Then you can also have the worst of both worlds.  Falling dollar with falling stock values.  PMs should do well in that scenario.


Yep.


USD  	82.41  	-1.45

----------


## pinkmandy

I just read some thread on glp claiming he just sent an email out to his subscribers calling for a huge collapse and sell off next week. I'm not a subscriber and can't confirm or anything but just thought I'd throw it out there for you economic guys and gals in case you wanted to dig around.

----------


## hugolp

> I just read some thread on glp claiming he just sent an email out to his subscribers calling for a huge collapse and sell off next week. I'm not a subscriber and can't confirm or anything but just thought I'd throw it out there for you economic guys and gals in case you wanted to dig around.


I watched a video on Youtube of a guy that follows Reinhard and he said that the asociation Reindhart follows to know when the stock market collapses is meeting this weekend, and if I remember correctly in Washington

----------


## Bobster

Well, the money I made off of Ford stock is going to go into FAZ first thing Monday morning. We'll see what happens.

(I've already converted all my cash on hand into Silver)

----------


## wgadget

Did you guys read the thread I posted about the FED FUDGING the so-called "stress tests?"

It's freaking UNBELIEVABLE.

----------


## Bobster

> Did you guys read the thread I posted about the FED FUDGING the so-called "stress tests?"
> 
> It's freaking UNBELIEVABLE.


Yeah, thats why I'm getting into FAZ on Monday morning. It will help me pay for the inspections and appraisal of the house I just bought for dirt cheap.

----------


## stag15

Didn't one of his journals say 'one member has been banned, you know who you are.  no one releases my information to non-members'?

Is FAZ the best bet?  What about mining companies or oil?  Will the dollar continue to fall?

----------


## SevenEyedJeff

> I watched a video on Youtube of a guy that follows Reinhard and he said that the asociation Reindhart follows to know when the stock market collapses is meeting this weekend, and if I remember correctly in Washington


Got a link for that?

----------


## DFF

> Is FAZ the best bet?


If you like gambling, sure. 




> What about mining companies or oil?


Both solid investments. Natural gas is making a comeback too. 




> Will the dollar continue to fall?


Depends on equities. If the stock market begins to pullback, the dollar will strengthen once more.

----------


## SevenEyedJeff

> If you like gambling, sure.


Gambling is a path to the dark side.

Gambling leads to debt.

Debt leads to enslavement.

Enslavement....leads to FEMA camps.

----------


## hugolp

> Got a link for that?


YouTube - Don't Panic! Good News! The worst is over!

----------


## tmosley

This is a small bet where the odds are in your favor.

I wouldn't bet the farm on FAZ, but I would bet my next vacation, and I have.  If it doesn't work out, I'll be taking a staycation (and be happy that the economy is improving), but if it does, then I'll look for a 10X+ return in a short time period.

----------


## slacker921

tmosley ..    over on the kitco forums Cyclist is calling for DOW 10,000 around mid-June.  He has a long history of being right more than wrong (although he missed a few things recently..).

The 11th seems to be a common key turn date..

----------


## DFF

> over on the kitco forums Cyclist is calling for DOW 10,000 around mid-June


The fundamentals are against 10K...but then again, I never thought we'd see 8,500 this fast off the March 9th lows. In any event, I hope he's right. I'm cheering the _rise_ of the DOW.

----------


## Bobster

> The fundamentals are against 10K...but then again, I never thought we'd see 8,500 this fast off the March 9th lows. In any event, I hope he's right. I'm cheering the _rise_ of the DOW.


Even if the market does rise while the dollar falls it will be a correction. After the false rally you'll have profit taking which could easily spark a downward trend.

The fundamentals are always right in the long run.

----------


## tmosley

Yes, this rally has already gone on far longer than is sustainable.

To use gambling parlance, it's like going to a roulette wheel, and the last 15 spins have come up red.  It's about time for black.

----------


## stag15

So we are going to have a falling dollar, falling stock market, rising treasury yield, all at the same time?  That is what I call wealth destruction.

----------


## devil21

> Perhaps he meant "Starting in April 2009".
> 
> But that is just looking for something that isn't really there.  He's been right too often to discount him on just one call.  I'd give him two, maybe three more bad calls before I stop trusting what he says.
> 
> If he's right much more, I might even pony up the $720.  I'd like to see what these "investable companies" are.


Well well well...look what I found.  Could be coincidence but the statement that Obama's health plan will at least double the costs as budgeted was just made public.  Maybe reinhardt didn't mean your insurance premiums will triple, but rather the taxpayer's cost overall will.

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20090510/..._overhaul_cost




> WASHINGTON  Costs are emerging as the biggest obstacle to President Barack Obama's ambitious plan to provide health insurance for everybody.
> 
> The upfront tab could reach $1.2 trillion to $1.5 trillion over 10 years, while expected savings from wringing waste and inefficiency from the health care system may take longer to show.
> 
> Details of the health legislation have not been written, but the broad outlines of the overhaul are known. *Economists and other experts say the $634 billion that Obama's budget sets aside for health care will pay perhaps half the cost*.
> 
> more at link

----------


## wgadget

This appears today...Seems to be a pretty big clue:  




note: there might be a bit of auditing problem..

among the top accountancies..

brought up in the next couple days

(this could be what my prediction is lookin for)

----------


## SevenEyedJeff

> This appears today...Seems to be a pretty big clue:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> note: there might be a bit of auditing problem..
> 
> among the top accountancies..
> 
> ...


I don't understand what could be so "big" about that. I would have thought the dollar breaking below its 200 DMA for the first time since late last year and signaling a potential sharp drop would be bigger news, and more worthy of a "prediction."

----------


## tmosley

> I don't understand what could be so "big" about that. I would have thought the dollar breaking below its 200 DMA for the first time since late last year and signaling a potential sharp drop would be bigger news, and more worthy of a "prediction."


If it comes out that the banks all failed the original stress tests HARD, then the market will collapse.  It's floating on the hot air from a fart right now.  It can't stay this way for long.

----------


## ChooseLiberty

Are you guys still going to stick with Reinhardt when he moves his dates again?

Fear mongering is big business these days.  Just like the opposite was big business two years ago.

Sheesh.

----------


## stag15

> Are you guys still going to stick with Reinhardt when he moves his dates again?
> 
> Fear mongering is big business these days.  Just like the opposite was big business two years ago.
> 
> Sheesh.


No, not after tomorrow.  I think everyone knows something big is gonna happen soon whether it be the dollar crash, bank collapse, or whatever.  

BTW, Dow futures up 130?  I guess we will have to wait for these accounting errors?

----------


## pinkmandy

> No, not after tomorrow.  I think everyone knows something big is gonna happen soon whether it be the dollar crash, bank collapse, or whatever.  
> 
> BTW, Dow futures up 130?  I guess we will have to wait for these accounting errors?


Futures are -29. Earlier in the evening I checked and they were -51. 
http://www.bloomberg.com/markets/stocks/futures.html

I don't know enough to guess myself. And I've seen futures way down then the market ends way up or the other way around. Makes little sense to me to be honest.

----------


## Paulitician

> I don't understand what could be so "big" about that. I would have thought the dollar breaking below its 200 DMA for the first time since late last year and signaling a potential sharp drop would be bigger news, and more worthy of a "prediction."


Well, I don't believe the dollar has broken the 200 DMA convincingly enough to write it off... but I agree that if it does happen, the fact that this certain person would fail to predict a major break in the dollar doesn't too much for his credibility. Last time there was supposed to be huge market and dollar crash, the market sold off but it was nowhere near a crash (its decline was not out of the ordinary), and the dollar rose after that.  So, who knows!

----------


## Paulitician

> Well well well...look what I found.  Could be coincidence but the statement that Obama's health plan will at least double the costs as budgeted was just made public.  Maybe reinhardt didn't mean your insurance premiums will triple, but rather the taxpayer's cost overall will.
> 
> http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20090510/..._overhaul_cost
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> ...


Wow, this is grasping at straws if I ever seen such an act.

----------


## devil21

> Wow, this is grasping at straws if I ever seen such an act.


If you think so thats fine.  It does still follow the prediction of doubling or tripling health care costs.  Can't deny that.

----------


## Paulitician

> If you think so thats fine.  It does still follow the prediction of doubling or tripling health care costs.  Can't deny that.


Yeah, and I said healthcare costs will double, maybe triple under Obama when he was elected. That news story followed that prediction too.  Can't deny that either.  The thing is though, it's a full 40 days after the beginning of April.  And healthcare costs have still yet to even double (because the plan has yet to be implemented etc).  Let's face it, in terms of accuracy, uniqueness (it's not hard predict healthcare costs rising under Obama and his univeral healthcare scheme), and timing, this prediction was a dud.  At least it's not very different than astrology... some vague generalities that have a decent chance of applying to everyone at any time.

----------


## tmosley

> Yeah, and I said healthcare costs will double, maybe triple under Obama when he was elected. That news story followed that prediction too.  Can't deny that either.  The thing is though, it's a full 40 days after the beginning of April.  And healthcare costs have still yet to even double (because the plan has yet to be implemented etc).  Let's face it, in terms of accuracy, uniqueness (it's not hard predict healthcare costs rising under Obama and his univeral healthcare scheme), and timing, this prediction was a dud.  At least it's not very different than astrology... some vague generalities that have a decent chance of applying to everyone at any time.


It's not at all like astrology.  There is a testable prediction.  In this case, there will be a major financial collapse this week.  If there isn't, then his predictive capabilities aren't as good as we thought.  Combined with his previous slip-up (ie saying healthcare costs would double/triple in April rather than saying that the event which would cause them to double/triple would occur in April), and his previous successes, I would say that he can mess up 1-2 more times before you can just stop paying attention (at least to his dates).

Edir:  For the grasping at straws bit, I'm not sure if you heard, but Obama is forcing healthcare providers to lower their prices by something like 1.5% soon, meaning he is setting up some bureaucracy to monitor that.  With many physicians already prepared to leave their profession, healthcare costs probably will triple, and probably within a few months of the implimentation of this new rule (policy? law?).

----------


## pinkmandy

Written in red over a DOW chart



> the negative news hasn't been made public yet
> 
> but somebody is talking to somebody..
> and somebody is writing the story on it..right now ;-)


http://www.enterprisecorruption.com/


What could it be? I guess it has to do w/yesterday's accounting hint?

----------


## stag15

What happened Feb 2009?  It looks like there was a 400 point drop on the day he circled.  Uh oh.

----------


## pinkmandy

> What happened Feb 2009?  It looks like there was a 400 point drop on the day he circled.  Uh oh.


That was a date he called.

----------


## stag15

Feb 10th?

----------


## tmosley

> Feb 10th?


9th, I think.

----------


## devil21

Damn Im so tempted to make a big FAZ play this week but I can't bring myself to push the button.

----------


## stag15

Well he did call May 11 a few weeks ago with 20.574% probability.  So far he is right and futures are down tonight.

----------


## tmosley

> Damn Im so tempted to make a big FAZ play this week but I can't bring myself to push the button.


I bought early (big mistake), but I'm going to hold on through the end of the week.  If he turns out to be wrong, I'll consider my losses to be an idiot tax.  If not, well, I'll be too rich to care.

----------


## Bobster

> I bought early (big mistake), but I'm going to hold on through the end of the week.  If he turns out to be wrong, I'll consider my losses to be an idiot tax.  If not, well, I'll be too rich to care.


I bought in yesterday in pre-market at 4.40ish. I'm still in the black so far but am going to watch it like a hawk today.

----------


## devil21

> I bought in yesterday in pre-market at 4.40ish. I'm still in the black so far but am going to watch it like a hawk today.


It's up again today.  Good for you.  Im moving funds to my trading account to try to get in at a decent price but its taking toooo long.

----------


## devil21

bump....3 straight down days.  First time in months.  I wish my funds transfer into my brokerage account would hurry up!

----------


## wgadget

So. Reinhardt is right AGAIN.

It seems something always happens two or three days within his range.

----------


## ChooseLiberty

So does anyone know more about this group that he watches?

----------


## wgadget

It has something to do with the Catholic church.  Have you seen his pics re: FOLLOW THE MONEY?

Interesting...

----------


## devil21

> So does anyone know more about this group that he watches?


Legatus.  It's actually a pretty open group on the surface.  They have websites and whatnot.  But Ive been following reinhardt for awhile and basically he states that right after Legatus has a meeting, the market tumbles.  The last three times he's been spot on since Ive been following.  Legatus itself is a "Christian Businessmen" society.  There's rumors of them being tied directly to the Vatican and the Vatican uses it for money laundering and collecting "taxes" from the Vatican's subjects.  (Caution: tin foil ahead...I hope I detail the conspiracy correctly)  The Vatican still owns pretty much this whole planet and everyone on it.  The Bank of England is a front for the Vatican and the US is still property of England.  The Constitution is actually a contract between our country/gov't and England.  Our income taxes go as "tribute" payments to the Bank of England.  Which doesnt sound all that crazy when you realize the Bank of England is rumored to be one of the Fed's partners.  So basically, Legatus is the front for the world's richest company, The Catholic Church.  I don't know what exactly makes the market go down when they meet but that's what always happens.




> It has something to do with the Catholic church. Have you seen his pics re: FOLLOW THE MONEY?
> 
> Interesting...


That picture made me LOL when I saw it earlier.

----------


## wgadget

How often do they meet?

----------


## wgadget

What is the meaning of this pic?

http://www.enterprisecorruption.com/...ay-13-13ss.JPG

And does this poem go with it?

“j” on “belief”



If I wanted…I could believe…
Had I only had a shoulder or sleeve…
To wipe all the regret away from my day…
Is it true…what they all say…?
Only black or white…no gray…?
The times I try to pray…
Something always in my way!
Had a tray of silver delivered to my hand…
Said more would come if I’d just make my stand…
Had I been branded for what I stood…
More would come and all will be good…
I was scared, for I didn’t know…
Exactly which way I wanted to go…
Was it for show, these temptations in disguise???
Needed my soul…had to be wise…
If I could only tame the idles inside…
Could rid of this selfish pride…
Slow ride into the land of faith…
Crawl into those arms I feel so safe!
It’s all really where you want to be…
And through what moment you truely feel free…
We don’t alway have to agree…
What’s right for you, may be wrong for me!
So, why must we fight to be free…?
Why can’t we accept those for whom they are…?
Was religion really a par…?
Bared you are behind walls for your right?
All this money on wars we fight?
Do we really care, or just love to hate…
The next real battle, I’ll inticipate…
Don’t debate, da date will be soon…
So long as it will take those whom consume doom!

----------


## devil21

> How often do they meet?


http://www.legatus.org/public/index.asp

Their meeting schedule is right on their website.  Doesn't appear to be any pattern to when they meet.




> What is the meaning of this pic?
> 
> http://www.enterprisecorruption.com/...ay-13-13ss.JPG


A picture is worth 1000 words, isn't it?  Basically he's further tying the Legatus connection to the market drops.  That pic is the Pope in Jerusalem right now.  Notice the rabbi standing BEHIND the Pope.  Everyone says that Jews run all finance right?  reinhardt is saying that ultimately everybody is run by the Vatican.  They are all lined up behind the Pope.  Hence "Follow the Money".  Of course the other meaning of "Follow the Money" is obvious.  The old saying about following the money if you want to find the source of anything.

----------


## wgadget

> http://www.legatus.org/public/index.asp
> 
> Their meeting schedule is right on their website.  Doesn't appear to be any pattern to when they meet.


Ewww...It's enough to drive one away from organized religion.  Seriously.

----------


## stag15

Well so far he is right.  FAZ was up about 15% today.  I wonder what gold/silver/dollar/oil will do if the market keeps falling.

----------


## stag15

> Legatus.  It's actually a pretty open group on the surface.  They have websites and whatnot.  But Ive been following reinhardt for awhile and basically he states that right after Legatus has a meeting, the market tumbles.  The last three times he's been spot on since Ive been following.  Legatus itself is a "Christian Businessmen" society.  There's rumors of them being tied directly to the Vatican and the Vatican uses it for money laundering and collecting "taxes" from the Vatican's subjects.  (Caution: tin foil ahead...I hope I detail the conspiracy correctly)  The Vatican still owns pretty much this whole planet and everyone on it.  The Bank of England is a front for the Vatican and the US is still property of England.  The Constitution is actually a contract between our country/gov't and England.  Our income taxes go as "tribute" payments to the Bank of England.  Which doesnt sound all that crazy when you realize the Bank of England is rumored to be one of the Fed's partners.  So basically, Legatus is the front for the world's richest company, The Catholic Church.  I don't know what exactly makes the market go down when they meet but that's what always happens.
> 
> 
> 
> That picture made me LOL when I saw it earlier.


I wouldn't doubt this at all.

----------


## devil21

> I wouldn't doubt this at all.


reinhardt already has "160-161 days" up on his site.  If you look at that Legatus link, you'll see that today is exactly 160 days from the start of their next meeting.  It appears that all of his countdowns revolve around these Legatus meetings.

----------


## stag15

So does the market tank again then rally in the next 160 days?  Or does the rally continue till October 19th?  I don't understand.

----------


## devil21

> So does the market tank again then rally in the next 160 days?  Or does the rally continue till October 19th?  I don't understand.


Yeah, it would tank down, probably breaking a low that we havent seen during this financial mess, then rebound upward for a while like it has lately, then back further down again after the next Legatus meeting in October.  But the markets are never going back up higher than before.  It's just that same slow but steady downward plunge like the GD.  

Look at the charts:  http://www.voxeu.org/index.php?q=node/3421

It's following the same pattern.  The key is to peg the timing of each leg of the market and have the appropriate investment vehicles for that particular leg ready to go.  reinhardt has said repeatedly that the market is not speculative, it is timed.  Learn the timing, reap the rewards.

To look at it in this most recent market scenario, pegging the leg/cycle would have been to buy BoA and Citi on those fake profit announcements, hold them up until right before the Legatus meeting, sell them, then move those profits over into FAZ or SKF and take advantage of the guaranteed downturn.  Rinse and repeat.  Just gotta learn the timing and the triggers to each leg/cycle.

----------


## stag15

Thanks.

Are you taking advantage?  I bought some FAZ and may buy more if things continue.  

So the 4th leg down will be in October?  Looking at a 1 year on the dow, the legs are pretty evenly spaced out.  If we follow this pattern, the current leg down will last 2-3 months.  Then the following rally will last another 2-3 months.  That is approx. 120-180 days.  That 160 day prediction would fit in nicely.  After October 19th, then we have a gradual drop to 2800 by April.  Didn't he say Dow 2800 by April?  He never gave a year I don't think.

----------


## slacker921

> Well so far he is right.  FAZ was up about 15% today.  I wonder what gold/silver/dollar/oil will do if the market keeps falling.


It's up another 12 cents ( ~ 2%) in after hours trading..  Does that mean Reinhardt is even more right?   

fwiw..  unless something major happens the DOW won't break 7500-7700 before the rally resumes..   and like devil21 says rinse, repeat.  Oct. 19th is a Monday.

----------


## stag15

We will see, I am more concerned about the dollar than I am the market.

----------


## tmosley

Wow, they're meeting on Halloween.  Symbolism much?

Also, that is the time the market traditionally crashes, so the next one ought to be a BIG one.

Sadly, I bought FAZ too early this time, thinking that things may turn early, but now that I understand the reasoning for that timing, it won't happen again.

----------


## stag15

So where do we drop on this leg?

----------


## Zippyjuan

I found that somebody did the research and compared the Dow to meetings of Legatus. A list of past meetings: 
http://www.abovetopsecret.com/forum/thread436898/pg1

The Dow Legatus Chart: 
http://spreadsheets.google.com/pub?k...N3-zQBNQ&gid=1 
Does not seem to be that much of a corelation.  Sometimes up after meetings, sometimes down. Check it out for yourself.  It is flash so I cannot paste it here for you. You can zoom in for a more detailed view- just select a shorter time line then you can use the hand tool to move along the graph.

----------


## stag15

I don't know, the last 4 visits are pretty close to large drops (if you count the most recent).  I hope you are right though.

----------


## wgadget

Speaking of large drops....Check out these futures for tomorrow:


http://www.bloomberg.com/markets/stocks/futures.html

----------


## Zippyjuan

Is 24 points a large drop in futures for the DOW? That is what it showed when I just checked it.

----------


## pinkmandy

About 2 hrs ago futures were up (barely). Then they went to -5 for a bit. The -25 was very recent. I don't know if that's a big deal (seems kind of small?), just my observation because I was watching earlier. Nikkei is down 271.55 right now.

----------


## Lafayette

> Is 24 points a large drop in futures for the DOW? That is what it showed when I just checked it.


No.

But then there have been days when the futures were down -200 and the market closed  in the green.  I remember last year there was a day when the futures where maxed out as low as they could go, and as soon as the market opened it started to reverse its self  and closed up like 100 points (PPT  IMO).

----------


## devil21

> I found that somebody did the research and compared the Dow to meetings of Legatus. A list of past meetings: 
> http://www.abovetopsecret.com/forum/thread436898/pg1
> 
> The Dow Legatus Chart: 
> http://spreadsheets.google.com/pub?k...N3-zQBNQ&gid=1 
> Does not seem to be that much of a corelation.  Sometimes up after meetings, sometimes down. Check it out for yourself.  It is flash so I cannot paste it here for you. You can zoom in for a more detailed view- just select a shorter time line then you can use the hand tool to move along the graph.


The last three have been very telling.  Maybe even last 4 meetings.  I think this is more about following the legs of the market crash as opposed to just assuming that every time Legatus meets the market goes down, including the times during the boom cycles.  The key to the controlled collapse of the market that's currently taking place maybe?

To answer an earlier post, no Im not taking advantage at the moment.  Been trying to but some logistical delays with setting up a trading account have thrown off my plan.  Im kinda scared to get into FAZ right now in case theres an up day, which there always is.  Maybe I just need a couple drinks before I make the move

----------


## stag15

Futures are -32 right now.  Oil is falling with no news or rise in the USD.  My guess is traders are getting out for the next dip.

----------


## Paulitician

One day left...

I'm biting my nails in suspension.  Tomorrow is the big day to short w00t!

----------


## devil21

> One day left...
> 
> I'm biting my nails in suspension.  Tomorrow is the big day to short w00t!


Why do you say that?

----------


## stag15

> Why do you say that?


Yea, why do you say that?

----------


## devil21

Any bank failures or other major announcements would likely be made after the market closes.  I do have a hunch that the downward trend continues tomorrow, just nothing to back it up with.

----------


## stag15

Possibly the GM news that just came out?

Also, did anyone see the picture on his site with Oprah and Soros?  weird.

----------


## Zippyjuan

From his public page:



> Predictions
> 
>   Such vauge inflictions
>   Based on contradictions
>   Small depictions with description
>   Of subsequent events
>   Which prevents circumvents
>   Situations unborn
>   Stories to forlorn
> ...

----------


## wgadget

> Yea, why do you say that?


Looks to me like he misread the thread title:  May 15 for Mar 15.

He doesn't know how old this is...

----------


## stag15

Well, today it looks like CPI and T-bond data is coming out today.

----------


## Paulitician

Reinhardt predicted a swing in the markets on May 11... nothing really happened that day though, but using your guys' logic, something would happen during the week, or that date would be a turning point or somesuch.

But anyway, another dud...

----------


## DFF

We're in a trending cycle. The DOW goes up a bit up, then goes down a little bit, then the cycle repeats. I don't know how much longer this pattern will last, but I don't see financial Armageddon on the horizon.

----------


## devil21

> Reinhardt predicted a swing in the markets on May 11... nothing really happened that day though, but using your guys' logic, something would happen during the week, or that date would be a turning point or somesuch.
> 
> But anyway, another dud...


Another dud?  Are you serious?  Monday was down well over 100 points.  That's not a swing?  This entire week was the first time in MONTHS that the Dow was down.  This week was the start of the swing.  You're obviously such a hater that you can't see the facts right in front of you.  Do us a favor and keep your delusions to yourself.  You just look foolish.

http://www.voxeu.org/index.php?q=node/3421

----------


## DFF

> Monday was down well over 100 points


When the $#@! was really hitting the fan back in the Fall, there were numerous days where we had 500 point drops. I think one was even 800 (but don't quote me on that). So, no cause for hysterics. A 100 point drop in a volatile market is unremarkable.

----------


## devil21

> When the $#@! was really hitting the fan back in the Fall, there were numerous days where we had 500 point drops. I think one was even 800 (but don't quote me on that). So, no cause for hysterics. A 100 point drop in a volatile market is unremarkable.


A single day maybe, but this week's market has changed tone drastically and represented another downward turn.  Just like his last prediction in March that was followed by a 1000 point plunge.  $#@!, Im not even much into the market and I was able to call daily predictions based on reinhardt's theory this week.  And I was right each time.  The guy knows his stuff.

----------


## wgadget

Actually, what the DOW experienced since (ahem) MAY 11 was this, from a financial website:


The Dow Jones industrial average closed the week down 306.01, or 3.6 percent, at 8,268.64.



I'm sorry, but I have to give Reinhardt credit for being right...again.

----------


## FreeMama



----------


## Paulitician

I'm the delusional one? lol

Sorry, but I don't consider a 100 point move a swing, considering there have much greater bull and bear moves during this crisis period.  Maybe I would have been impressed if the 300 point drop happened on monday alone, but it required an entire week's period.

I don't have to give reinhardt credit for anything.  You're the ones who are reading too much into his predictions in any case

----------


## devil21

Like I said, let's see what next week holds before we jump to conclusions.  Will you still be singing that song if the market sheds another 300?

----------


## Paulitician

I'll be humming the same tune I always have about this Reinhardt character...

----------


## wgadget

I don't think he ever claimed that there would be a huge drop in one day...It was more that MAY 11 was the high point, as I said before.  And if next week continues down, he will have been right.

http://www.enterprisecorruption.com/...ay-11-16ss.JPG

----------


## SevenEyedJeff

I agree, I think this has to be the start of a longer term downtrend to say Reinhardt is right this time. I don't see enough evidence of it yet.

----------


## wgadget

> I agree, I think this has to be the start of a longer term downtrend to say Reinhardt is right this time. I don't see enough evidence of it yet.


So you're thinking it might go back up to where it was, or further?

Personally, I'm thinking the media-inspired KoolAid has worn off.

----------


## SevenEyedJeff

> So you're thinking it might go back up to where it was, or further?


You can't really predict short term price movements with 100% accuracy. The PPT could move the market higher from here if they wanted to.

----------


## stag15

If the market makes a new record low (sub 6546), he is right.  Everyone needs to be patient.  I wasn't expecting anything big, just a trend reversal and so far that is what we got.

BTW, they need to move the market down to keep the dollar and t-bonds from imploding.  The dollar hit a near term low on friday while the market hit a near term high.  Now the trends are reversing.  This will help the big boys get out of their american dollars.  This is a long process, not something that is going to happen overnight.

----------


## tmosley

My metric is that if the DOW closes above the highest point from May 11th, then he was wrong.  If it kinda goes down, then great.  If it goes down to 2800, he's a superhero.

----------


## Zippyjuan

I am still waiting for Dow 2800 by the beginning of April 2009.  How long do we have to wait on that one- he has been saying it since November?

----------


## tmosley

> I am still waiting for Dow 2800 by the beginning of April 2009.  How long do we have to wait on that one- he has been saying it since November?


That's the one he recalled a week before.  Presumably, it was put off somehow.  Although the market turned on the day of his prediction, the downturn didn't last long at all.  I made a lot of money during those two days, though.

----------


## Zippyjuan

Actually he pulled his May 11th prediction about a week or so out- he gave it only a 20% chance of happening and stopped his countdown to it. I can see missing a down day by a few days but missing the Dow by over 50% is not even close.  His March date was supposed to begin the swing down to 2800 but instead the market changed directions and went up starting on the 9th.
But yeah, he did start to hedge his March prediction too as the date got closer too.

----------


## Mordan

all this pseudo predicting is for stupid fools.... surely for nut jobs, whack jobs.
that was the problem of Ron Paul's campaign.. too many of these.

----------


## idiom

> all this pseudo predicting is for stupid fools.... surely for nut jobs, whack jobs.
> that was the problem of Ron Paul's campaign.. too many of these.


Oh yeah! What about the Billionaire huh? Huh!

----------


## stag15

delete

----------


## stag15

> My metric is that if the DOW closes above the highest point from May 11th, then he was wrong.  If it kinda goes down, then great.  If it goes down to 2800, he's a superhero.


If R is right, this one probably won't be 2800 but will make a new low.  It will then rally till his next turn date?

----------


## tmosley

> If R is right, this one probably won't be 2800 but will make a new low.  It will then rally till his next turn date?


How do you figure?  I haven't seen any more numbers on his site.

----------


## stag15

The next legatus meeting is october 19th.  He had 160 on the top of his site, its now gone.

----------


## tmosley

> The next legatus meeting is october 19th.  He had 160 on the top of his site, its now gone.


By my reckoning, 160 days from that day was October 30th...

Does that coincide with the end of that meeting, perhaps?

----------


## devil21

> By my reckoning, 160 days from that day was October 30th...
> 
> Does that coincide with the end of that meeting, perhaps?


I did the day by day count on a calendar and it was exactly the day of the next meeting.

----------


## stag15

It is going to be a very slow process.  That is how they make the most money.

----------


## tmosley

> I did the day by day count on a calendar and it was exactly the day of the next meeting.


Hmm, you're right.  I miscounted pretty badly somehow.

----------


## stag15

Futures -66

----------


## devil21

Yeah its gonna be an ugly week I think.  Nothing will be safe except maybe the short funds.  But if its very volatile even those are too risky to mess with.

I noticed another "Things are looking up!" article on Yahoo earlier from Obama's budget guy.  LOL yes, his $3Trillion budget guy.  They must be scraping the bottom of the barrel for good news to print if that's the next go-to guy for a rosy economic forecast.

----------


## stag15

> Yeah its gonna be an ugly week I think.  Nothing will be safe except maybe the short funds.  But if its very volatile even those are too risky to mess with.
> 
> I noticed another "Things are looking up!" article on Yahoo earlier from Obama's budget guy.  LOL yes, his $3Trillion budget guy.  They must be scraping the bottom of the barrel for good news to print if that's the next go-to guy for a rosy economic forecast.


We are getting pretty close to the GM deadline.  That could be a nice downward catalyst.  Everyone says its baked in, I don't think so.  Come on, one of the 30 Dow components goes BK???  At some point, people start questioning the recovery, especially if the market trends down again.

----------


## devil21

> We are getting pretty close to the GM deadline.  That could be a nice downward catalyst.  Everyone says its baked in, I don't think so.  Come on, one of the 30 Dow components goes BK???  At some point, people start questioning the recovery, especially if the market trends down again.


I read somewhere (market ticker forum I think) else that the Dow board is already looking into which companies to move into the 30 to replace GM, BoA, and Citi which should be delisted soon.

----------


## wgadget

Uh-oh...I can feel Reinhardt's credibility waning...

----------


## devil21

> Uh-oh...I can feel Reinhardt's credibility waning...




A down week isn't enough to convince people of a trend swing but one big up day based on nothing is enough convince people that he's wrong?   Volatility is the name of the game these days.  It's just as likely to drop 300 tomorrow.  Im still waiting till the week is over before I make a judgement on whether there is a trend swing or not.

----------


## Paulitician

This was more of a swing in relation to last week than last week was in relation to the, what, 9 weeks prior.  Maybe he meant May 18th...

Of course, that's not to say May 8th/11th wasn't the high... that's yet to be seen.

----------


## devil21

I just looked at today's "rally" a little closer and it seems kinda odd.  Volume was very light and the entire day was practically "up, up and more up" ticks, which is extremely unusual.  I won't venture to say the PPT was in action but movements like today are very rare.  The other side of that coin is that tomorrow will likely be the exact opposite and a big down day.  If you're the gambling type that pays attention to history, a big FAZ buy for tomorrow might do very well.

----------


## stag15

I am not doing FAZ.  Maybe SEF.  Triple leveraging can wipe you out quick, even if you have a 10% gain.

We are still down 70 pts from the top.  The dollar and treasuries showed a lot of weakness today.  They need to plunge the markets to prop the dollar/treasuries, otherwise they will keep falling.

----------


## devil21

Whatever your preferred vehicle is, tomorrow is poised to give up today's gains if history is any indicator.  I still don't have my $#@!ing money transferred into my brokerage account yet so I hope someone can take advantage of it.

----------


## wgadget

> A down week isn't enough to convince people of a trend swing but one big up day based on nothing is enough convince people that he's wrong?   Volatility is the name of the game these days.  It's just as likely to drop 300 tomorrow.  Im still waiting till the week is over before I make a judgement on whether there is a trend swing or not.


You're right...It fell over 300 points last week and only went up 235 today...So it has NOT yet reached the high level of May 9.

----------


## Natalie

March 15th is... my brothers birthday!  yeah!

----------


## stag15

> You're right...It fell over 300 points last week and only went up 235 today...So it has NOT yet reached the high level of May 9.


May 8, May 9 was a saturday.  Let's see what this week has for us.  Today was a huge rally on low volume.  Usually a sign a rally is losing steam.

----------


## devil21

bump

Doubters?  Where are you?

*crickets*

Dow loses another 175 today with more to come.  Barring some amazing sentiment change this puppy is goin down.

----------


## jy006m

> bump
> 
> Doubters?  Where are you?
> 
> *crickets*
> 
> Dow loses another 175 today with more to come.  Barring some amazing sentiment change this puppy is goin down.


What does this prove about Reinhardt exactly?

----------


## devil21

> What does this prove about Reinhardt exactly?


Either you're being purposely obtuse or you haven't paid enough attention to reinhardt's predictions or this thread to even begin to comment.

----------


## Dforkus

> Either you're being purposely obtuse or you haven't paid enough attention to reinhardt's predictions or this thread to even begin to comment


 Or possibly you are being incredibly charitable about Mr Reignhardt's predictive capacity.. Today was a rough day, but hardly an apocalypse does it make..10 year yeilds under 4 percent are, historically speaking, rather sedate...

Nor does commenting about structural issues with the economy and the overall headwinds to continued growth make one a prophet, nor make one a profit!

Nor does predicting a weak-dollar for the foreseeable future going to win anyone a nobel prize....

This whole thing reminds me of the history of the Jehova's Witnessess...
The world will end in 1844!
  No in 1912...
  No after the generation of 1912...
  The world is getting worse and will end someday... 

Wrongess, leads to more predictions, progressively more vague and inherently incontrovertable...

----------


## devil21

> Or possibly you are being incredibly charitable about Mr Reignhardt's predictive capacity.. Today was a rough day, but hardly an apocalypse does it make..
> 
> This whole thing reminds me of the history of the Jehova's Witnessess...
> The world will end in 1844!
>   No in 1912...
>   No after the generation of 1912...
>   The world is going to end... sooon...


So you deny that his May 11 prediction of the start of a market downswing was correct?

----------


## tmosley

> Or possibly you are being incredibly charitable about Mr Reignhardt's predictive capacity.. Today was a rough day, but hardly an apocalypse does it make..10 year yeilds under 4 percent are, historically speaking, rather sedate...
> 
> Nor does commenting about structural issues with the economy and the overall headwinds to continued growth make one a prophet, nor make one a profit!
> 
> Nor does predicting a weak-dollar for the foreseeable future going to win anyone a nobel prize....
> 
> This whole thing reminds me of the history of the Jehova's Witnessess...
> The world will end in 1844!
>   No in 1912...
> ...


No-one who believed them ever made any money off of those predictions.  I made several thousand $ off of following Reinhardt just once, and found that I would have made a great deal more money had I followed his timing exactly on this latest date, rather than buy a few days beforehand (still down 7 % versus being up 25% had I bought that day).

----------


## Dforkus

> So you deny that his May 11 prediction of the start of a market downswing was correct?


 Yes... 

The market has been downsizing since march of last year....

and even looking in the extremely short term (which is navel gazing at its absolute worst) the week of may 11 was a relatively good one...

----------


## devil21

> Yes... 
> 
> The market has been downsizing since march of last year....
> 
> and even looking in the extremely short term (which is navel gazing at its absolute worst) the week of may 11 was a relatively good one...


The market was down over 300 last week.  Explain how it was a relatively good one please.

----------


## tmosley

> Yes... 
> 
> The market has been downsizing since march of last year....
> 
> and even looking in the extremely short term (which is navel gazing at its absolute worst) the week of may 11 was a relatively good one...


First down week since the rally began.

Don't forget he called the date of the September downturn months ahead of time.

Every unredacted date has proven to be a turning point, either a local minimum or a local maximum.  At least, every one that I have seen.

Also, I used his prediction to make money once, and I would have made money twice had I followed what he said exactly (I may yet make money on that trade).

----------


## Dforkus

> The market was down over 300 last week.  Explain how it was a relatively good one please.


 ????

I see that on may 11 the S and P 500 closed at 909, and on May 18, the S and P 500 closed at 909.... and here we sit on may 23 and the SandP is at 888, down, sure but not remarkably so, and given the prior months runup was over 20%, not unanticipated...

You Explain how that makes may 11 some overarching watershed date that proves that some prophecy has come true, please....

This IS like arguing with a jehova's witness, well fine, if that is the case, and his prophecies are just so damn accurate, tell me what is coming next, I want dates, specifics, things I can hold you to...

----------


## stag15

Dorkfus,

The Dow was 8574 on May 11, today it is 8292.  Since May 11, it has failed to make a new high.

----------


## Dforkus

> Dorkfus,
> 
> The Dow was 8574 on May 11, today it is 8292.  Since May 11, it has failed to make a new high.


The dow hasn't made a new high in years...
You keep trying to frame arguments in this time-period that really don't belong there... 

Does it appear that the March 6 rally begun to deflate? It does... does this make mr rheinhardt some kind of prophet? No it does not...

But regardless down 300 points in 2 weeks is hardly remarkable,

FYI, I prefer to look at the sandp 500 as it is a far broader index and much more indicative of the US equity market then the dow..

----------


## tmosley

> The dow hasn't made a new high in years...
> You keep trying to frame arguments in this time-period that really don't belong there... 
> 
> Does it appear that the March 6 rally begun to deflate? It does... does this make mr rheinhardt some kind of prophet? No it does not...
> 
> But regardless down 300 points in 2 weeks is hardly remarkable,
> 
> FYI, I prefer to look at the sandp 500 as it is a far broader index and much more indicative of the US equity market then the dow..


Reinhardt doesn't magically make the markets go up or down.  He predicts turn dates.  The fact is he predicted the top of this recent rally to the day, and if you can't see that, then you're an idiot.  The only way he is wrong is if it makes a new high.

----------


## wgadget

> ????
> 
> I see that on may 11 the S and P 500 closed at 909, and on May 18, the S and P 500 closed at 909.... and here we sit on may 23 and the SandP is at 888, down, sure but not remarkably so, and given the prior months runup was over 20%, not unanticipated...
> 
> You Explain how that makes may 11 some overarching watershed date that proves that some prophecy has come true, please....
> 
> This IS like arguing with a jehova's witness, well fine, if that is the case, and his prophecies are just so damn accurate, tell me what is coming next, I want dates, specifics, things I can hold you to...


Why are you talking about the S & P?  The prediction is based on the DOW.

Details, details...

----------


## wgadget

> Reinhardt doesn't magically make the markets go up or down.  He predicts turn dates.  The fact is he predicted the top of this recent rally to the day, and if you can't see that, then you're an idiot.  The only way he is wrong is if it makes a new high.


Very well stated.  

This dorkfus seems to be willfully ignorant.

----------


## wgadget

Looks like May 8 is still the high for the year...Click on 3m.

http://www.google.com/finance?q=INDE...EXNASDAQ:.IXIC

----------


## stag15

If you factor in that the dollar has lost about 8% since then, the Dow is actually down more in purchasing power.

----------


## Zippyjuan

At least he is modest.  His latest post:



> i don’t wants ta get no calluses pattin’ myself on the back..
> 
> but it think it is possible that i know economic history BETTER than anybody
> 
> (and i will take on ALL challengers;-)


And:



> for the reinhardt haters out there..
> 
> 
> 
> May 22 - Close
> 
> *
> 
> Volume: 244.12M
> ...


Dow down 15 points is notable?

----------


## stag15

> At least he is modest.  His latest post:
> 
> 
> And:
> 
> Dow down 15 points is notable?


Well, that will be the fourth down day in a row, and it was only very low volume.  15 points isn't a lot, but down days in a row are. With all this low volume, it only takes a large selling day to take the markets down big.  Factor in that the dollar has lost like 3.7% since May 11, and the market is down even more.

----------


## tmosley

> And:
> 
> Dow down 15 points is notable?


Predicting market swings weeks or months in advance is.

----------


## Dforkus

> Reinhardt doesn't magically make the markets go up or down.  He predicts turn dates.  The fact is he predicted the top of this recent rally to the day, and if you can't see that, then you're an idiot.  The only way he is wrong is if it makes a new high.


 "Recent Rally" As long as we are picking dates and times out of thin air and attaching undue significance to them; then, I guess he's wrong, at least as of 2:00pm est on may 26..

Not that I'm a bull, far from it, but I bull-dink when I see it...

----------


## devil21

> "Recent Rally" As long as we are picking dates and times out of thin air and attaching undue significance to them; then, I guess he's wrong, at least as of 2:00pm est on may 26..
> 
> Not that I'm a bull, far from it, but I bull-dink when I see it...


Even with today's bogus PPT rally (second straight week of a big monday jump based on nothing), the market is STILL off its high from reinhardt's turn date of May 11.  You really should wait until the Dow is higher than it was May 8 before the trash talk.

----------


## Dforkus

> You really should wait until the Dow is higher than it was May 8 before the trash talk


 The S and P 500 already is... which is a far more representative slice of the market as a whole...

----------


## stag15

> The S and P 500 already is... which is a far more representative slice of the market as a whole...


Ummmm? 

Friday May  8th  S&P 500 was 929.  Today it closed at 910.  Please explain?  Looking at the 1 month chart, I don't see a close above 929.

----------


## Dforkus

Dang it, I thought close of trading was may 11 ( but the market has been swirling like a turd in a toilet for the last two years... details details..) was the date/time of the paradigm shift but now I see that Open of trading, may 11 is actually the date/time of the paradigm shift...

oh wow, how could i have missed it, mine eyes are opened...

----------


## devil21

LOL its funny watching the haters embarrass themselves with wrong information and no knowledge of the markets.

----------


## Zippyjuan

From Monday- Memorial Day:



> We are not too far from seeing a new bottom..
> 
> ..
> 
> .. which means this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dow up nearly 200 points today.  He did say near- not at though.

----------


## stag15

Are we seeing a double top?

----------


## Zippyjuan

Just a question- if we are nearing a new bottom wouldn't that mean the market should go up from there? Maybe this was just an excuse for him to post his dirty picture. I think he is just messing around on this one.

----------


## jy006m

> LOL its funny watching the haters embarrass themselves with wrong information and no knowledge of the markets.


hmm, so if the Dow went down 200 today, Reinhardt was right

but with the Dow going up 200 today, Reinhardt is STILL right

so yep, no matter what happens Reinhardt was right

----------


## stag15

> hmm, so if the Dow went down 200 today, Reinhardt was right
> 
> but with the Dow going up 200 today, Reinhardt is STILL right
> 
> so yep, no matter what happens Reinhardt was right


I think he was referring to the fact that dforkus didn't know that May 11 was indeed a turn date, whether large or small.

----------


## jy006m

> I think he was referring to the fact that dforkus didn't know that May 11 was indeed a turn date, whether large or small.


Ok, so if the Dow ever breaks 8550, can we put an end to this once and for all?

You know, I WISH Reinhardt could predict the future because then I would have struck gold. When I first saw his youtube video back in February about CDO's being the cause of a huge collapse in the stock market during the week of February 11 I got so scared and rushed in to put my entire life savings into gold. Over 3 months later gold is still down from when it was above $960/oz. Instead, there was a huge stock market rally where you would have made 30% in stocks if you had bought it at the low point when the DOW was at 6500 and sold it now. Worse, if you tried to short stocks listening to his advice where it was supposedly going down to the 2800 level you would have been screwed.

----------


## devil21

> Ok, so if the Dow ever breaks 8550, can we put an end to this once and for all?
> 
> You know, I WISH Reinhardt could predict the future because then I would have struck gold. When I first saw his youtube video back in February about CDO's being the cause of a huge collapse in the stock market during the week of February 11 I got so scared and rushed in to put my entire life savings into gold. Over 3 months later gold is still down from when it was above $960/oz. Instead, there was a huge stock market rally where you would have made 30% in stocks if you had bought it at the low point when the DOW was at 6500 and sold it now. Worse, if you tried to short stocks listening to his advice where it was supposedly going down to the 2800 level you would have been screwed.


All Im waiting for is for May 8's Dow close to be surpassed again.  If that happens, you guys can do your rain dances or whatever and chant "reinhardt was wrong!" till you pass out from heat exhaustion.  Until that happens you just look foolish for jumping to conclusions, not to mention the other posters that just post flat out bull$#@! info (I mean, 20 stocks on the Dow?  Come on.  Who could take you seriously?).  

As of right now his prediction of a market down turn on exactly May 11 is still proving accurate.

----------


## Bobster

While he did call a turning point, much of what is happening with the market still hinges on the dollar. I think yesterday was a correction for the dollar's new value. I still think the bottom hasn't been reached, but I don't think we'll see sub-6800 levels due to dollar value/inflation.

----------


## devil21

On a strange note, his website was "suspended" for some reason.  It just came back up.  Wonder what that was about.

ETA:  He says it was load issues due to some images he posted.

----------


## stag15

Well today all but took out yesterday's gains, we still haven't made a new high since May 11.  No, I am not idolizing him, I am just pointing out the facts.

----------


## Zippyjuan

Dow has been bouncing around a bit but I would not consider it having really gone down much since May 8th. Mostly flat actually (allowing for the occasional swings).  Down is what you saw in September.  March was up, April up but May pretty flat.

----------


## stag15

True, Dow is only down 274 since May 11th.  Not big, but the market is starting to get volatile which has me wondering.  Also the action with T-bonds and GM about to BK makes me think we are seeing the catalyst for the next big move.  Is Reinhardt right?  I don't care, but if he is right, I want to be on the right side of the trade.

----------


## Zippyjuan

If you are puttting money down on what he says you probably do care if he is right or not. I would.

----------


## stag15

Well, I am listening to what he says, but am also doing my own DD.  I believe the market, treasuries, and dollar will fall together.  Therefore, I am long metals/oil.  But I am considering TBT and SEF to hedge my long positions.

----------


## Zippyjuan

You seem to research your investments pretty well.  Hope they do nicely for you.

----------


## stag15

> You seem to research your investments pretty well.  Hope they do nicely for you.


Is that sarcasm?  If no, thanks, I hope so.

----------


## devil21

> If you are puttting money down on what he says you probably do care if he is right or not. I would.


I look at his predictions like a big picture.  I wouldn't invest solely on his advice but rather will take his predictions as an indicator of how to play the market.  For example, the first week of his May 11 turning point prediction, FAZ was a good play.  Now that things are going down in the T bond market, which he did not directly predict but is following the downturn "big picture" that he did predict, T bond bear ETFs like TMV are looking like strong plays.  The guy still has the knack for picking the swing dates.  It's just a matter of taking that basic info and putting it to work.

----------


## Zippyjuan

> Is that sarcasm?  If no, thanks, I hope so.


It is real.  I am just too afraid of the short term volitility of the markets to think about playing them.  I tend to be an old fashioned buy and hold type.  I also don't trust those who say they can predict the market. 
Reinhardt is still interesting to read.   He does seem to have a very pessimistic view on everything. 

He now claims "change is in the air" and that he is about to go "9-4-9". 



> You may hate reinhardt..
> 
> but i can guarantee ya ..
> 
> it is not financially wise..
> 
> to bet against..
> 
> reinhardt
> ...

----------


## wgadget

He's saying he's gonna be right the ninth time out of nine predictions.  My question...What IS his ninth prediction?

----------


## MrNick

What happened to "Dow 2600"?

----------


## Zippyjuan

You mean Dow 2800.  He started with Dow 3000 back in September and repeated it several times. In February he said Dow 2800 in five weeks which would have been the first week in April.  Yeah- he obviously had that one very wrong. He also said healthcare costs would double or triple by April too.  Missed on both of those.


Maybe he means that bit he had on the naughty picutre where he said he expected to see a new bottom soon- adding that this may be the last top we see.  He has a Dow chart with the 8300 point level highlighted. This is directly above his 9-4-9 claim. The chart shows the Dow going below 8300 in early trading on Thursday which would be today.  Then again he may mean that he thought the Dow had a bottom of 8300 and was breaking though it.  Dow is over 8400 as I type this.   Great prediction- it can be taken either way.  "This may be the last top we see" could mean the market goes down from here.  Seeing a new bottom could mean it goes up.  Got it all covered.  The best progonisitcators are the least specific- gives them lots of wiggle room. Note how vague Nostradamus was.  No I do not intend to compare Reinardt to Nostradamus. 

Undeneath it says:



> We’ve been through this drill before
> 
> *
> 
>  It may not be a bad idea to archive this site
> 
> (change is in the air)

----------


## devil21

Hey Zippy, honest question.

Your commentary on reinhardt is invariably negative yet you seem to be a font of knowledge about his predictions and the progression of his website overall.  I don't really get why you would spend so much time paying attention to someone you have no faith in?  Seems to me that you dismiss him as a quack and that's cool.  To each their own.  But why spend so much time working to discredit him?  Almost like you have something invested in doing it.  Just curious.

----------


## Kludge

I'm a bit confused as to why this thread has ~10x the views:replies of "normal" LF threads.

----------


## Zippyjuan

Just sport. When people started claiming how correct he was with his predictions I decided to see what other predictions he had made and how they came out.  Curious as to what he will say next. If he is consistantly right, one would be a fool not to listen to what he says.  Just as some seem to be hoping the world collapses. Or just our government. Some days I am just bored. This is a little different than some of the more ususal threads around here.  Thanks for the question.

----------


## stag15

> Hey Zippy, honest question.
> 
> Your commentary on reinhardt is invariably negative yet you seem to be a font of knowledge about his predictions and the progression of his website overall.  I don't really get why you would spend so much time paying attention to someone you have no faith in?  Seems to me that you dismiss him as a quack and that's cool.  To each their own.  But why spend so much time working to discredit him?  Almost like you have something invested in doing it.  Just curious.


Its better than that other guy who bashes R and doesn't even know the basics of the SM.

----------


## devil21

> Its better than that other guy who bashes R and doesn't even know the basics of the SM.


That's for sure.  I wonder what $#@! like that is about sometimes.  r may not be right all the time but he's been right enough times that I pay attention to what he says.

Thx for the response zippy.  Was just curious.

----------


## Zippyjuan

No prob. I have also been trying to tone down my negativity more. I work crazy hours (just finished eight days in a row including the Memorial Day holiday) so sometimes I get a bit cranky.  I do tend to be a bit contrarian to the general consensus on issues here and that sometimes makes me defensive too. Sometimes I disagree just to disagree sometimes it is just to try to figure out what the truth of the matter really is.

----------


## misterx

So sick of hearing about this putz.

----------


## stag15

> So sick of hearing about this putz.


Don't click.

----------


## devil21

> I'm a bit confused as to why this thread has ~10x the views:replies of "normal" LF threads.





> So sick of hearing about this putz.


Question, meet your answer.

----------


## jy006m

So...is this the end for Reinhardt?

----------


## Dforkus

> All Im waiting for is for May 8's Dow close to be surpassed again. If that happens, you guys can do your rain dances or whatever and chant "reinhardt was wrong!" till you pass out from heat exhaustion


 - boom goes the dynamite...



> Until that happens you just look foolish for jumping to conclusions, not to mention the other posters that just post flat out bull$#@! info (I mean, 20 stocks on the Dow? Come on. Who could take you seriously?).


 Right, misspeaking and saying that the Dow contains 20 stocks and not 30 (which does nothing to eclipse the point that it is a highly unrepresentative index) is an unforgivable offense..

But persisting in the fantasy that May 11 is some kind of turning point in the market as we know it, because some guy on some website said so, well thats just incontrovertible wisdom... 8)

----------


## SevenEyedJeff

Well, if this stock market rally holds today I guess he's wrong then on his last prediction.

----------


## jy006m

Um...1) the rally does not need to hold for him to be wrong and 2) he's NEVER been right

It's just every time he's wrong his supporters retroactively changed his prediction, like how they tried to spin Obama's health care bill as the big event that happened on the week of February 11.

----------


## tmosley

> Um...1) the rally does not need to hold for him to be wrong and 2) he's NEVER been right
> 
> It's just every time he's wrong his supporters retroactively changed his prediction, like how they tried to spin Obama's health care bill as the big event that happened on the week of February 11.


Right, so September 15th never happened then.

Shut your liehole.  This is the second time he has been wrong in retrospect with respect to stocks (the other one being the "Next stop 2800" remark), which is an amazing record when it comes to prediction of exact dates of turns.  And really, when you think about it, the market DID turn on May 11th, it just turned back up recently, with this nonsense rally (yay, Government is nationalizing industries!  Let's allow them to take our money from us!).

I don't think that anyone can dispute (with a straight face) that the dates of his turns have a near 100% accuracy, even if he misses a lot of upturns.  He's not a God.  My trades based on his public info are still up quite a bit, and I'm thinking of subscribing to his journal with the proceeds (which are rapidly losing ground, having lost 30% since my last trade).

----------


## devil21

> Right, so September 15th never happened then.
> 
> Shut your liehole.  This is the second time he has been wrong in retrospect with respect to stocks (the other one being the "Next stop 2800" remark), which is an amazing record when it comes to prediction of exact dates of turns.  And really, when you think about it, the market DID turn on May 11th, it just turned back up recently, with this nonsense rally (yay, Government is nationalizing industries!  Let's allow them to take our money from us!).
> 
> I don't think that anyone can dispute (with a straight face) that the dates of his turns have a near 100% accuracy, even if he misses a lot of upturns.  He's not a God.  My trades based on his public info are still up quite a bit, and I'm thinking of subscribing to his journal with the proceeds (which are rapidly losing ground, having lost 30% since my last trade).


I hope you guys are enjoying your rain dances and heat strokes.  The Dow did indeed break the May 8 high so I guess r was wrong long term.  As tmosley points out he has been right numerous times, even this one was accurate depending on how long you thought the downswing would last.  He wouldn't have such a large following if he was wrong all the time like Hal Turner or whatever.  Now all the haters can feel free to move along, never click on his website again, and leave the reinhardt threads to those of us that still see the value in his predictions and insights.

I will say that pretty much everyone is having a big "WTF" reaction to today's rally.  Im not prepared to view it as a new upswing.  The market is so rigged these days that any prediction that is even a little bit right is worth a $#@!load.  No one can predict the PPT.

----------


## Paulitician

OK, I've been a jackass concerning this guy and his followers, but I have to hand it to Reinhardt, he called the date May 11 weeks in advanced.  It was a great call--of course, he wasn't the only trader or market timer to see May 11th as an important date (I know of a few others), but he was the earliest in my mind.  Now, what significance it has in terms of the big picture is debatable, and partially my beef with the guy and his followers.

I personally myself was doubting that the market would breach the May 8/May 11 high.  Though, I did believe the market could correct slightly before it shot up to 9000-10000 by June (possibly July).  However, I don't know if it's broken the "high" convincingly yet.

This might be of interest to some:

YouTube - Stock Market Trading and Analysis for 06/01/2009

----------


## Zippyjuan

One thing which may have helped the Dow today was the replacement of two stocks in the list of 30 industrials. Travelers and Cisco Systems are replacing Citigroup and GM. Index funds which attempt to mimic the Dow had to sell their holdings in GM and Citi and purchase shares in Travelers and Cisco. That should boost both those stocks and the Dow.

----------

